# DUBAI | Supertalls of Dubai - diagrams, lists, progress reports



## CULWULLA

thanks to malec, ive updated my diagram i did 2years ago. i removed 25 towers and spent last nite updating bldgs. burj dubai was only 350m high.lol and others at foundation are now completed .
malec or others let me know if i should add others or remove some.
ill try to update every now and then.


quick view











poster





Edited by malec:

I have included a few new goodies this time. 


How to read my tables.











The general progress of the towers and stats, etc.











How the construction is expected to progress on these towers. For this I didn't use official schedules, just did them based on my own intuition and observation of construction of these type of towers in general. They could be wrong so nobody should take these as set in stone at all. Also this is assuming things go as they are currently going now and no major surprises, good or bad. 
You'll notice I've given timetables for damac heights and the lighthouse tower which are now on hold. Work on damac heights is supposed to start soon enough and also there is a chance more work will be done on the lighthouse. I've made the timetable assuming they do get started and then a main contractor. Same with burj al alam and the pentominium.











The projected number of supertalls as the years go by. 












*Dubai Supertall Progress Report*


*Nakheel Tower* 

As dead as a door nail.

 


*Burj Dubai*

Cladding work has increased in speed recently

 


*Pentominium*

Piling is finished and excavation is going on to reveal the pile caps. The main contractor is ACC who have a lot of experience building supertalls. They have built or are building the princess tower, elite residence, almas tower, rose rotana, etihad towers and central market in Abu Dhabi. 

 


*One Park Avenue*

Dead.

 


*Dubai Towers*

Dead

 


*Burj al Alam*

Piling work has been restarted here and is going on at a fairly quick pace. Piling is supposed to be completed at the start of the next year.

 


*Burj al Fattan*

The height has been revealed as 463m from a document from somebody working on the design. The demolition is pretty much done now. We will see soon whether this area becomes a construction site or a car park!

 


*Bin Manana Twin Towers*

Piling continues but slowly.

 


*Damac Heights*

Nothing here but there is a redesign expected and apparently Damac still want to build this in some shape or form.

 


*Marina 106*

This has gotten very slow recently. Almost on hold I think but we will see.

 


*Princess Tower*

This has definitely slowed down. The tower rises only one floor every two weeks now. Core is on the 66th floor.

 


*Marina 101*

Once the regular floors started this started rising quickly. The tower is now on the 26th floor.

 


*The Lighthouse*

Piling has been completed but this is now on hold since there has been no main contractor selected.

 


*23 Marina*

Progress is steady, not slow and not fast. They have started work on the last section of floors which is a set of 24 floors which will have balconies with pools on them. Will be interesting to see how they look. I expect progress to slow down a little because of every second floor being different. Should reach 300m in the new year I think.

 


*Emirates Park Towers*

Excellent progress here. Somewhere above the 60th floor now and should pass 300m before the end of the year.

 


*Elite Residence*

This is also very slow. They have been building the 2nd and 3rd floors above the podium for ages and are only now starting to get past.

 


*Almas Tower*

Still not completed but is actually partially occupied already.

 


*Al Attar Tower*

Progress continues on the cladding but very slow. Nothing yet on the spire.

 


*The Torch*

Progress continues to be very good here. The tower is on the 75th floor while the core is at the 77th or 78th floor. This should reach 300m in a few weeks.

 


*Rose Rotana Suites*

A completed but unused tower on SZR.

 


*The Skyscraper*

Very very slow, almost dead.

 


*Al Yacoub Tower*

Work here has picked up speed once again after going on hold for a while. The height has increased by a few floors and lots of cladding (but ugly) has been put on. The tower seems to be somewhere near the 65th floor while the core is around 2 or 3 levels above.

 


*The Index*

Very slow still but there is progress at least. Cladding at the tower is continuing at a slow pace.

 


*HHHR Tower*

Cladding work is progressing well and this tower should be complete early next year.

 


*Ocean Heights*

Excellent work here and looking great too. Tower on the 68th floor and core probably on the 70th. Should top out before the year’s end.

 


*Infinity Tower*

Work is progressing well here. The tower is on the 14th floor while the core is somewhere near the 20th.

 


*Al Hekma Tower*

Dead


----------



## kingsc

Dubai seem to be coming along nicely. There so many supertalls where do I start.


----------



## Lombax

Thanks for the updated diagrams culwulla.


----------



## Dallas star

Great, it amazes me how the Burj still isn't topped out yet!


----------



## malec

^^ What do you mean? It is topped out.


----------



## malec

That's a great diagram by the way.

Just a few things:
Ocean Heights and Princess Tower have a lot of cladding.
Also 23 marina has a little bit of cladding as well.
Al Attar tower has cladding.
HHHR tower also has a lot more cladding.

About Emirates Crown. I don't think it reached 296m since the spire was a lot shorted than expected.


----------



## CULWULLA

^THANKS. ill amend/.
cheers


----------



## DamienK

Thanks for that - I found it hard to keep track of all the towers and I always got the names confused!


----------



## weird

Thanks for the effort Culwulla.


----------



## CULWULLA

over a century ago when Eiffel Tower was numero uno, i reckon if you told them that in early 21stC, the desert city of Dubai will have 26 skyscrapers taller then eiffel tower they would think you were crazy.
and one of those skyscrapers will be nearly 3 times higher!
they would lock you up


----------



## droneriot

Am I missing something here? "The Skyscraper" is still in the "proposed" section. Did they start on that one now?


----------



## potipoti

nice work once again CULWULLA


----------



## CULWULLA

drone-not sure why when a skyscraper has actual excavation and piling ect. its still kept in proposed section?
apparently when there is concrete poured ec, then sits "UC" thus moved to construction section.
i dont understand this. i say when a site is being cleared or dug up/piling, then its uC in my books!


----------



## bizzybonita

Bravo CULWULLA ...


----------



## Stephan23




----------



## M.Schwerdtner

the monorail looks like a toy-train. "playmobil" or something like that hehe


----------



## Dequal

The burj al arab looks strange on your diagram.


----------



## AvanGard

There are a lot of tall towers in here, but when you imagine Nakheel standing 200m+ above the Burj all of them will look like dwarfs.


----------



## spicytimothy

Is there a reason why most of Dubai's designs has a cone-shaped top? Is it religious? Or just a preference?


----------



## skyperu34

Very cool diagram, cul ! It is incredible to see BD now complete or T/O!


----------



## CULWULLA

ive just amended and detailed diagram.
ive added year of completion in lables.
just think out of all those towers, only 1 was built before year 2000, being al burj hotel.


----------



## KingMoody

amazing diagram, thanks for the effort


----------



## KingMoody

CULWULLA said:


> ive just amended and detailed diagram.
> ive added year of completion in lables.
> just think out of all those towers, only 1 was built before year 2000, being al burj hotel.



Emirates towers too


----------



## ianniss

There is 2 separate skyscraper place in dubai
SZR in the North and the marina in the south

Dubai North VS Dubai South


----------



## ghost101

The scale of of the number large buildings makes the ~300m look average.


----------



## mclancer

10 buildings either built or under construction
that are taller than the Empire State Building!
Holy Crap
That doesn't include the proposed & on-holds

25 supertalls... 4-5 times more than the next best city.

Great job Culwulla, we all enjoy the diagrams you
produce, pictures convey more info than words.


----------



## King of Construction

Lol Burj Al Arab looks bad, not good at drawing curved lines? But very good diagram. When I'm going to Dubai I will print it and take it with me everywhere. So when I see a building I know which one it is and how high it is.


----------



## saeed

CULWULLA said:


> over a century ago when Eiffel Tower was numero uno, i reckon if you told them that in early 21stC, the desert city of Dubai will have 26 skyscrapers taller then eiffel tower they would think you were crazy.
> and one of those skyscrapers will be nearly 3 times higher!
> they would lock you up


Amazing piece of work CULWULLA..... 10/10 
Maybe the best one of yours in my opinion so far!!!
I agree with u, u can check my signature to see my confirmation to what u say.


----------



## tony8

Wow! All exciting design, Thanks!


----------



## skyscraper100

gr8! thanks


----------



## malec

Culwulla, hope you don't mind but I'd like to use this thread from now on to update news on these towers. I want to change from the thread in the city compilations I have so that I can focus on under construction projects (this is all that will matter in the near future anyway). I'll add whatever important stuff to the first post as well as a seperate new post. Would you like to do the same with any new diagrams you post?


Anyway here is now a list of all the supertall towers that started to be built in Dubai. A slightly different system for the status is done here as well which is explained. Also I have made a progress report on all of these towers since I was bored for about an hour yesterday. 












*Dubai Supertall Progress Report*


*Nakheel Tower*

Foundation works began last year. Along with the official announcement project, Nakheel said that foundation works would take three years with the entire tower being complete in 2020. However, all foundation work has been put on hold due to the financial crisis as of the beginning of this year. They said work would resume within a year, however, work on this huge project will probably not recommence until the next boom, if at all.


*Burj Dubai*

Since the topping out of this tower at 818m, work has been progressing but incredibly slowly. The developer, Emaar has put many of its developments on hold due to cash flow problems however the Burj Dubai has continued nonetheless but at a very slow pace. Completion is due at the end of this year, however, that will certainly not happen at the current rate of construction.


*Pentominium*

For the last few months, piling works at this construction site had been accelerated. A total of 5 piling rigs along with two mobile cranes occupied the small site, working also through the night. Recently the piling contractor has left the site. Given the speed of work in the previous months it is reasonable to assume piling has been completed and the main contractor should arrive on site afterwards. However, there has been no mention yet of who the main contractor will be. Clearly if the developer, Trident, have the financing then now would be a good time to build the tower since construction costs are at a low. As of 18th of April reinforcements are being put in to stabalise the site walls before further excavation.


*One Park Avenue*

A huge tower, but certainly not the biggest planned for the Jumeirah Gardens project (JG). This tower was one of the first projects to be started in JG, however very soon after the official unveiling in October 2008, everything on site was halted along with all other JG construction sites. Nothing has been said of the specific construction sites but it is assumed the developer, Meraas, will be significantly downsizing the project, if it even builds anything at all.


*Dubai Towers*

A huge development of 4 supertall towers. Some pile testing and other preparation works began but soon stopped once the financial crisis hit. The developer, Sama Dubai, merged with Dubai Properties and they have said that they will continue the master planned project that these towers are part of which is “The Lagoons”. However nothing has been said about the specific towers. Most likely they will be downsized or cancelled altogether.


*Burj al Alam*

A tower in the master planned project, Business Bay, which was designed to look like a flower. Construction started but works have been moving incredibly slowly. Only excavation and some piling have been done since the start of construction which was 2 years ago. In the past few months work has completely grinded to a halt. The tower does not seem financially feasible so will probably either redesigned or cancelled altogether.


*Damac Heights*

A tower that was supposed to be built next to several other supertalls District 10 in the Dubai Marina. The foundation contractor, Zetas, arrived on site and maybe did some testing however soon after arrival they left again. Damac said that they were redesigning the project, however, in the current financial climate it is unlikely they will restart it anytime soon.


*Princess Tower*

This tower recently passed the half way mark in its construction and is now beginning to rise above its neighbours such as the 210m tall Le Reve tower. The tower, although having slowed down in recent weeks, still continues to be built at a reasonable pace. It remains to be seen if this slowdown will continue or if it will resume its previous speed. If it does slow down it will be overtaken by some of its neighbours.


*Marina 101*

This project is another very tall tower which has recently risen out of the ground. It is now at the 10th floor although the podium still has not been built. As of April 18th the tower has reached the 13th floor.


*The Lighthouse*

Piling is still ongoing at the construction site of this tower and should be finishing soon. Rumours have suggested that DIFC will not build this tower and will rent office space in The Index instead. However, they recently extended the deadline for the bid of the main contract (for the umpteenth time). Although they have received bids, it is possible they are trying to either find a contractor who will built this tower for a cheaper price, or else negotiate with contractors who have already bid to lower their prices.


*Burj al Fattan*

Demolition of the structure on site is ongoing and is happening at an insanely slow pace. The developer, Al Fattan Properties, are apparently very wealthy and will not have as many financial problems as other developers due to the financial crisis. Despite not having started foundation work yet, they are receiving bids for the main contract. They will probably delay the construction of this tower although it could still very well be built.


*Marina 106*

Marina 106 is tower in Dubai Marina for which there is extremely little information. Piling work is progressing and it remains to be seen who the main contractor will be. Most likely it will not be known until the contractor actually appears on site.


*23 Marina*

A few months ago, work stopped on this tower for a while. However, recently construction was restarted and is now happening at a fairly quick pace. Cladding has begun and is about 10 floors up. It started rising at around the same time as The Torch and Princess Tower. However, due to the delay, it has fallen behind the other two. As of 18th of April the tower has reached somewhere around the 50th floor.


*Emirates Park Towers*

The construction of these towers is near the half way point and is progressing very well. Cladding has also recently started.


*Elite Residence*

This 380m tall tower is being built by the same developer, Tameer, and the same main contractor, ACC, as Princess Tower. The podium has been complete and the core is about 10 floors above the podium. The main tower has not risen above the podium yet but is expected to do so in the coming weeks.


*Almas Tower*

This tower is almost completed with only a few cladding panels waiting to be added. Most likely interior work is still going on. Work on the landscaping around the base of the tower is also going on. Most likely, this tower will hold the title of tallest completed tower for about a year.


*LamTara Towers*

This is a project consisting of two supertall towers next to the SZR highway. Excavation work had been completed and piling was being worked on at a slow pace. Some months ago work completely stopped at the site and the project has been on hold ever since.


*Al Attar Tower*

This tower reached its top floor, however, has now gone on hold with much of the tower still left unclad. The spire also needs to be added. The developer behind this project are a strange bunch since they completely stopped work on this tower and then resumed work on a tower which had been stuck on hold at the ground work stage for 2 years.


*The Torch*

Construction continues on this tower at a reasonable pace. It has recently passed the second mechanical floor and is on the way to the top. As of 18th of April it has reached up to the 59th or 60th floor.


*Rose Rotana Suites*

A supertall tower on SZR which was structurally completed more than a year ago. However, it still has not opened.


*The Skyscraper*

This is the tower that has recently been restarted by Al Attar Properties. It is at the piling stage of construction and who knows how much construction will get done, when it will be finished, etc. This is Al Attar we are talking about.


*Al Yacoub Tower*

This tower recently almost went on hold. Recent reports say that construction is moving again but most likely will remain very slow. The tower has overtaken its 250m completed neighbour on SZR and is to rise to 328m.


*The Index*

A huge, imposing tower which is topped out. It also has its cladding completely installed except for the top 6 or 7 floors. In the past few months the speed of construction here has slowed down considerably. 


*HHHR Tower*

This is another large imposing tower but this time on SZR. It recently reached its last floor and construction has been going on at a very quick pace throughout the entire building period. The spire is still left to be added along with a large amount of cladding. If previous progress is anything to go by this tower should be open for business early next year. 


*Ocean Heights*

Despite the problems with the developer, Damac, and the late start to this project, this tower is now getting built at breakneck speed by Arabtec, the main contractor. This is now the fastest tower in Dubai with a floor cycle of about 4 to 5 days. Within the next month it is expected that this tower will overtake its 210m neighbour and will top out later this year. As of 18th of April the tower has reached the 51st floor.


*Infinity Tower*

This twisting tower suffered a nasty construction accident at the piling stage where marina wall burst causing the entire construction site to be flooded. This caused a full year’s delay, however, now the tower is being built at a fairly quick pace. The podium is being built and the core is about 10 floors higher. As with Elite Residence, the main tower is expected to rise above the podium within the next few weeks. As of April 14th the core has reached the 14th floor.


*Al Hekma Tower*

This is a tower with a portrait of Sheikh Zayed on top. Ground work was briefly started but ceased quickly afterwards and all that remains is a hole in the ground. Will never be built.


----------



## buildmilehightower

^^ wow, rich information,


----------



## CULWULLA

thanks malec. great info


----------



## jhalsey

Great idea to group these together.


----------



## saeed

:hug: great information malec...
thanks 
I feel a little depressed after that though! 
but I guess we should be glad that this crisis didnt hit couple of years earlier, then I cant imagine how unpleasent it could've been!!


----------



## CULWULLA

^i concur, if this GFC happened 2-3 years ago, most of dubai you see today would have never happened. no burj dubai either. so we are lucky to have what we have.


----------



## DG

shukran CUL ^-^


----------



## CULWULLA

tallest block diagram
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3640/3442380583_4bb91048b4_o.jpg


----------



## Fury

Hi all.

Great update to your diagram Cul. All your diagrams really are worth a thousand words man.

Malec... Great job on compiling the Dubai scrapers into a well laid out list. The percentages with the legend are well thought out.

This thread will be good to keep an eye on - especially when the economy takes off again.

:cheers:


----------



## CULWULLA

^thanks, i love doing them.
hey whats you estimation on global financial recovery?
2-3 years? or more?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Most of Dubai is either dead or dying! LOL :lol:


----------



## z0rg

@malec, dead means that you are sure it's dead forever or just something like "on hold for a long time and could be cancelled/never built"?


----------



## malec

z0rg said:


> @malec, dead means that you are sure it's dead forever or just something like "on hold for a long time and could be cancelled/never built"?


Nope, just on hold for a long time and most likely (but not certain) to never see the light of day.



Hed_Kandi said:


> Most of Dubai is either dead or dying! LOL :lol:


Actually I think construction is going very well in general and has improved compared to a few months ago.
Nakheel tower will certainly not start soon since Nakheel is practically bankrupt.
The one park avenue tower is part of that huge jumeirah gardens project. Anyone thinks all of that will be built?
Dubai Towers was also being built by a company (government funded) who have suffered badly.
Damac Heights might be starting again and this is certainly one tower I never expected to restart.
None of these towers were in the "expected to be built" class anyway, even before the crisis. I remember giving these at most a 15% chance even then. 

The Lighthouse has piling finished but again, there is no money from the government to build it now. I think it might be built in the future though.
The skyscraper and marina 106 look like they're going on hold but that was expected for the skyscraper, and with marina 106 we don't know but we will see.
Princess Tower and Elite Residence are slow but by no means on hold. Tameer (the developer) seems to be having some problems but they have said that these two towers are their focus for now.

The good news is I never expected the pentominium to get a main contractor, and so much piling work to go on at the burj al alam site.


----------



## Imre

Marina 106 has a good chance even in this market situation, GGICO is behind them , they have money.


----------



## CULWULLA

tallest block update


----------



## Imre

Thanks for GOL2007



GOL2007 said:


> I made an update of my forgotten Table:
> 
> Since the last update on 2008/01/18 they built 393 (!!!) floors in the tallest block. This equals 34% of the floors of the 13 supertall towers. So now there are 554 (48%) of the mindblowing 1156 floors completed! :nuts:
> 
> Ocean Heights was the fastest growing tower, Marina Pinnacle just pathetic.


----------



## CULWULLA

update


----------



## Gaeus

I'm hoping the momentum of this construction will pick up and hoping investors will come back to seek more opportunity. Dubai is a great project to start with and there is nothing like it ever made since Hausmann changed Paris in late 19th. century. I'm hoping Dubai will be the next Paris by reinventing how a city be made. The problem is this World Economic Crisis is really hurting everyone including the investors who are currently scared to get their money out of their pocket. I'm hoping the recovery will be in a fast pace or Dubai and the rest of the Middle East will gradually suffer.

And thanks for giving us a great thread, Culwulla.


----------



## Stephan23

This Marina Pinnacle Tower sucks so much :wallbash:


----------



## zander0501

Is the Project of that ugly black Tri-Tower (called Marina-xxx) underway or is there any Tread about it?

Thanks


----------



## zander0501

Oh, i´ve found it, it was the "Marina Sky Towers"


----------



## Stephan23

By True Blue - Dusk shot;


----------



## Blue Flame

zander0501 said:


> Oh, i´ve found it, it was the "Marina Sky Towers"


They were cancelled.


----------



## malec

*Update for the 4th of October:*




















The main changes since the last update are as follows:

*Burj Dubai*: Changed the completion date (95%, so structurally complete) to the end of this year.
*Pentominium*: Changed the progress speed to fast tracked.
*Bin Manana Towers*: Changed this to on hold.
*Damac Heights*: Changed from on hold to regular pace progress.
*Princess Tower*: Changed from slow to regular pace since the speed has picked up. Elite residence remains slow.
*23 Marina*: Changed to 60% done.
*The Torch*: Changed from fast tracked to normal speed. This should have been topped out by now but for some reason the floors have stopped but there's still a good bit of cladding work going on.
*Signature Towers*: Added these towers since some site clearing is going on and it looks like they are shaping the site in the way that is required by these towers.
*Al Yacoub Tower*: Changed from slow to normal pace. Also I thought all the floors would have been built by now but it turns out there are more floors in the section where the clock was supposed to go.


----------



## CULWULLA

4 towers now approaching 300m supertall mark. 
Torch currently 297m, ocean heights 295m,princess 283m,23 marina 282m.


----------



## malec

*Dubai Supertall Progress Report, October 30th*



*Charts and Stats*































*Individual Tower Updates*


*Burj Dubai – 818m*

Almost done (exterior anyway). Is set to open on December 2nd but I doubt everything inside the tower will be ready.

 


*Pentominium – 516m*

Progress here is very good and now is very likely to be completed. There is no spire anymore though (probably since the Chicago Spire is pretty much dead). The 5m thick raft foundation is due to be poured in December.

 


*Burj al Alam – 510m*

Piling is ongoing but has recently slowed down again. It’s difficult to see what progress is being done.

 


*Burj al Fattan – 463m*

The previous hotel has been demolished but nobody knows if they will proceed with this tower or not. Unfortunately there isn’t a recent picture.

 


*Bin Manana Twin Towers – 454m*

This looks to have died very quickly. Apparantly they were not allowed to start or something like that and the Dubai Municipality closed the site down. We will see whether this is cancelled or if they will get approval. 

 


*Damac Heights – 426m *

Work has restarted on site and various site preparation activities are happening such as building the site wall, soil testing, etc.

 


*Princess Tower – 414m *

Progress has picked up once again and is now back to one floor a week. They have built up to level 75 now.

 


*Marina 101 – 412m*

The floors are being built fast, roughly one floor every 5 days but still no sign of cladding. The tower is up to the 40th floor.

 


*The Lighthouse – 402m*

Surprisingly there is a little bit of work going on at this site. Piling is complete and pile caps have been exposed. Waiting for the main contractor I think.

 


*Marina 106 – ~400m *

There is a new design for this tower and also work has stopped on site. Maybe they need approval for the new design and they will restart once they get it. The company building this has a good bit of money apparently.

 


*23 Marina – 389m*

This has been quite fast recently with new floors being added more than 1 floor a week. They haven’t started building the weird balconies up near the top yet though. Tower is up to somewhere near the 74th floor.

 


*Elite Residence – 380m*

Like Princess Tower, this one has also picked up speed and is being built at one floor a week now. Core is up to something like the 29th floor.

 


*Hard Rock Hotel – 379m*

There has been some news about this tower recently. The developer is inviting contractors to give prices so at least it shows they still want to build.

 


*Emirates Park Towers – 376m*

Progress is good and is starting to look better as more cladding gets added. Towers not topped out yet since there are a few more smaller floors to be built on top and then the spires. The current height is around 300m though.

 


*Almas Tower – 363m*

This is pretty much completed. There are a few panels missing on top but the tower is occupied and everything.

 


*Emirates Towers – 355m*

Complete.




*Signature Towers – 351m*

For some reason Al Habtoor have mobilised onto this site. They moved a whole load of stuff including a generator, oil tank and water tank. Who knows, maybe Al Habtoor have bought the plot and they will build something instead.

 


*Al Attar Tower – 342m*

There are some works on site but it’s very very slow and goes on hold every so often.

 


*The Torch – 338m*

Progress was quite slow for the past 2 months since the addition of new floors stopped for some reason (cladding continued though). Now they have started building the next floors again. There are only a few left before the roof and then the roof feature. Core is near the 80th floor.

  


*Rose Rotana Suites – 333m*

This tower is completed but is still unused. Nobody knows why.

 


*The Skyscraper – 330m*

This is on hold.

 


*Al Yacoub Tower – 328m*

Speed has picked up on this tower once again and is now around or just under 300m. I think all the floors have been built and now the roof feature is starting.

 


*The Index – 328m*

This is almost done but still interior works left. Also the ground floor and the general entrance area needs a lot of work.

 


*Burj Al Arab – 321m*

7 star hotel. Complete




*HHHR Tower – 317m*

This is almost done.

 


*Ocean Heights – 310m*

The last floor has recently been reached by the core. Soon the floorplates will catch up and for the tower to be topped out the little fin at the top needs to be built also.

 


*Infinity Tower – 307m*

Progress here is good and the tower is now near the 30th floor.

 


*Dubai Pearl – 300m*

A massive complex consisting of four towers joined at the top and bottom (counting as one structure). Work here is progressing quickly despite this being such a massive project. Three of the four foundations have now been poured.


----------



## AltinD

^^

*BIN MANAMA*: The Municipality has ordered them to fill up the site/hole for safety reasons related to the nearby buildings and pedestrians/vehicles, due to the developer's failure to continue work on the site. Same thing has happened in other construction sites as well.

*ROSE ROTANA*: The hotel apartments and other areas are fully furnished, but apparently due to the financial situation of the developer/owner, the hotel operator ROTANA, isn't willing to start operating the venue probably fearing they will not be paid for the job. I wouldn't be surprised if they have left altogether because some of their logos on the outside have disappeared.

*DUBAI PEARL*: I think it's unfortunate that the four towers are considered as one, when they have separate foundations and the connection on top IMO shouldn't be a reason to bundle them together as a single tower.


----------



## Burj Duboy

I wouldn`t consider Elite Residence as slow construction...


----------



## malec

Burj Duboy said:


> I wouldn`t consider Elite Residence as slow construction...


It's not supposed to be. Sorry, I never changed it in the first list but in the 2nd list showing the progress, it's changed to green.


----------



## Burj Duboy

No problem. Great work by the way.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

So what your saying is that if a company in a country or city has a lot of debt then the whole country or city will collapse? :bash::weird:

Seriously the Media is just a lot of scavengers and i wont trust them because recent studies has shown that the the viewers is loosing confidence in media because they are lying for sensation.


----------



## Ramako

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> So what your saying is that if a company in a country or city has a lot of debt then the whole country or city will collapse? :bash::weird:
> 
> Seriously the Media is just a lot of scavengers and i wont trust them because recent studies has shown that the the viewers is loosing confidence in media because they are lying for sensation.


It's not the media that's losing confidence in Dubai - it's the world financial markets.

Dubai was built on highly leveraged money. It's no surprise that they're bankrupt. Building massive skyscrapers because they look pretty is not a business model.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
I am just saying that the media is overexaggerating this situation.

BTW.

Dubai Government intervention to ensure commercial success: Shaikh Ahmad 

Dubai: Dubai Government on Thursday night said, its latest intervention in restructuring is aimed at ensuring "long term commercial success" of Dubai World - one of the UAE's largest holding companies that includes DP World - one of the world's largest port operator and Nakheel - arguably the largest property developer in the UAE.

“We want to ensure resources are deployed in the full knowledge that they are used to enhance the businesses of the Dubai World Group, build on the restructuring that has already been taking place and ensure long term commercial success," Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline and Group and Chairman of Dubai Government's Supreme Fiscal Committee said in a statement issued on Thursday.

Further information will be made available early next week, he said.

Dubai Government on Wednesday announced that it will restructure Dubai World, which has sought an extension for the immediate repayment of liabilities to the tune of $3.52 billion maturing on December 14, till May 30, 2010.

“Our intervention in Dubai World was carefully planned and reflects its specific financial position. The Government is spearheading the restructuring of this commercial operation in the full knowledge of how the markets would react," he said. 

"Like most global cities, Dubai has experienced its share of economic and social challenges in this global downturn. No market is immune from economic issues. This is a sensible business decision."

Concerning the global market reaction in Europe and other parts of the world, which some analysts linked to the announcement to restructure Dubai World, Shaikh Ahmad said, "We understand the concerns of the market and the creditors in particular. However we have had to intervene because of the need to take decisive action to address its particular debt burden."

He pointed out that the unprecedented growth, in Dubai and across the UAE, over the past decade has helped lay the foundation for what is now a broad-based sustainable economy beyond just natural resources.

“The economic fundamentals, such as our highly developed infrastructure, strong transport and communications hub and regional financial centre will ensure Dubai remains an attractive regional market," he added.

http://gulfnews.com/business/genera...sure-commercial-success-shaikh-ahmad-1.532978


----------



## malec

Just so people know, this whole problem government owned companies such as Nakheel (and this is almost all Nakheel's fault hno. The vast majority of towers in this thread are being built by private developers which have nothing to do with this debt so they will not suddenly grind to a halt. If you remember, all of Nakheel's project did actually grind to a halt late last year.


----------



## Wuhy_9

Whatever.
What I wanna say is I love Dubai and I blieve in Dubai. I think Dubai can finally make it though.


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

CULWULLA said:


> hats cool. ta for imput. hey whats marina crown missing?


To be more precise: I think the height 207m is outdated, because the planned green top, like on this render had been cut to an almost flat roof in fact. The design details of your drawings are okay, but the building as a whole is a bit fatter and smaller, not as tall as the 207m Tamani Hotel, cp. with this Okt 14 pano. And if you use Marina Crwon as reference, the u/c buildings may look a bit taller than they are.:2cents: 

Btw. what does "ta" stand for here? "to above", "turn around" or "thanks again"? Or maybe "teaching assistant"? Hopefully nothing like "think attack", "threat axis" or "total annihilation"...


----------



## buy

I have to say I am very unsurprised. Even progress reports from Dubai supertalls showed the situation; luxury highrises all around and massive expanses of desert surrounding them. This report talks about the "if you build it they will come mentality". I think Dubai would have done well in years with good economic growth. Maybe we need to focus more on whether skyscrapers here and there are necessary for their cities rather than how beautifully they are designed.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/8381363.stm


----------



## spectre000

What a difference in just a couple years!

*October 16, 2007* posted by AltinD










*November 1, 2008* posted by Stephen23










*December 18, 2009* posted by Imre


----------



## WiGgLz01

My goodness that's amazing progress!! Especially the princess tower!


----------



## RandomNameTag

Any updates for early 2010?


----------



## Imre

RandomNameTag said:


> Any updates for early 2010?


^^

08/January/2010

Dubai Marina, tallest block


----------



## Imre

13/January/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## hotice

I think that Dubai Marina area is too dense. A big error, because Dubai has a lot of ground just to build so many tall towers so near.

Perhaps it has any reason, but is possibly a ridiculous copy of the density of others cities (New York, Chicago, Hong Kong...)

If I had money, I´d never buy an apartment on a 35th floor of a tower without views!


----------



## no_gods

Dubai Marina start to look awesome. Few months ago, it wasn't so impressive.


----------



## Guest89

hotice said:


> I think that Dubai Marina area is too dense. A big error, because Dubai has a lot of ground just to build so many tall towers so near.
> 
> Perhaps it has any reason, but is possibly a ridiculous copy of the density of others cities (New York, Chicago, Hong Kong...)
> 
> If I had money, I´d never buy an apartment on a 35th floor of a tower without views!



What do you mean a ridiculous copy of other skylines? So you are saying Hong Kong, Chicago, Shanghai all copied from New York? Each city that wants to have dense skylines can do so. It looks better when it's dense than if it one building a kilometre from the other one. Density makes the city look good economically and powerful. Some cities don't have density and everything looks out of place. 

So you are saying you wont live in New York, Hong Kong, Chicago and almost all other dense cities because you dont want a view of another building?


----------



## aamirnehal

So Nice. I like This Thread.


----------



## Blue Flame

aamirnehal said:


> So Nice. I like This Thread.


Oh god, would you shut up! Every single one of your posts are the same. If you can't improve on the silence, then don't write anything.:bash:


----------



## droneriot

The new shots pretty much end the debate on whether Princess Tower is taller than the The Torch or not.


----------



## AltinD

Blue Flame said:


> Oh god, would you shut up! Every single one of your posts are the same. If you can't improve on the silence, then don't write anything.:bash:


You are "talking" to a automated spam bot. The spam links were in the signature, which was deleted.


----------



## Imre

droneriot said:


> The new shots pretty much end the debate on whether Princess Tower is taller than the The Torch or not.


Princess Tower is the tallest now.


----------



## _Mort_

Zollern said:


> ^^
> *Infinity Tower*


YES , Thanks


----------



## Imre

05/February/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## RandomNameTag

Crown of the Torch starting to take shape!

On a side note, I don't think malec is doing any more charts. I found them to be really informative...


----------



## giovani kun

not only that everything seems to take shape


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pics Imre.........kay:


----------



## Imre

12/February/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## malec

Here are some great videos

http://vimeo.com/8793513

http://vimeo.com/8951807


----------



## DennisS

^^ Wow both videos are great indeed! Love the cranes moving on Dubai Marina


----------



## SkyscraperCity man

13 Feb 2010


----------



## redstone

So dense... this is madness


----------



## TMZ

love the videos


----------



## DJaCoNdA

redstone said:


> So dense... this is madness


No! This is DUBAI!!


----------



## no_gods

redstone said:


> So dense... this is madness


No, this is SPARTAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Ew. Too clashy.


----------



## Dark Matter

no_gods said:


> No, this is SPARTAAAAAAAA


----------



## other page

Those videos are great!

Love the second one with the music from The Fountain, perfect selection!


----------



## SkyscraperCity man




----------



## SkyscraperCity man




----------



## spectre000

^^ Thanks for the thorough update! Much appreciated.


----------



## LeKemono

WOW! Dubai ...


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

^^ Two more floors on top, then the footprint should change to round for Princess Tower.  

@malec: thanks for the render-pano... would be so great to see Damac Heights as radically slender as this around 2014!


----------



## AltinD

The core of the Princes Tower does not reconfigure. The Crown is steel structure


----------



## Imre

18/March/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Imre

19/March/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Blue Flame

Amazing, but think that the tallest block was poorly designed. Instead of having 1000+ footers hidden behind others, they should have but them all in a line along the marina.hno:


----------



## Imre

16/April/2010

Dubai Marina, tallest block


----------



## DMC_GLA

Welcome back Imre - you have been missed!!


----------



## redbaron_012

It is fantastic to see such amazing development in Dubai but I wonder how all these are occupied ? Lot's under construction and compared to cities around the world buildings don't get built till much of the space is pre committed.....Where do all these people come from in the case of Dubai ? I am not trying to be negative but can't imagine any other city in the world approving all this ?...........otherwise good luck to you.


----------



## Imre

17/April/2010

SZR


----------



## skyperu34

There is full density and verticality which make the pictures look impressive ! Nice shots !


----------



## Imre

23/April/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Imre

30/April/2010

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

06/May/2010

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

06/May/2010

Dubai Marina


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

Wow....love that last shot Imre. I sure like the long line of towers!


----------



## Imre

13/May/2010

Dubai Marina, tallest block


----------



## TXSkyWatcher

Nice roof pool Imre....very cool place to get shots from, you like living there?


----------



## CULWULLA

been a few months
we now 5 supertalls at the marina


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
thanks for the diagram CULWULLA, it's stunning as ever. 

but i am not so sure about the height of DAMAC Heights, why did you reduced it to 330m?


----------



## CULWULLA

^just a hunch. probably wrong. hope its taller. ive enquired with developer. awaiting confirmation.


----------



## SkyscraperCity man

21 May 2010


----------



## DennisS

Love that angle between the skyscrapers! 
:cheers:


----------



## SkyscraperCity man

21 May 2010


----------



## CULWULLA

land of the giants


----------



## UitgestorvenTeen

^^ Beautiful pictures man!!


----------



## SkyscraperCity man

04 June 2010


----------



## Imre

28/June/2010

Dubai Marina tallest block, weather too hazy now


----------



## Imre

09/July/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KillerZavatar

the first post being updated would be very cool. and imre. awesome pics


----------



## Evrasia 99911

wow! "Marina 101" has become above all and "Infinity" looks very nice


----------



## Imre

12/July/2010

Dubai Marina tallest block


----------



## Imre

12/July/2010

Dubai Marina


----------



## spectre000

Thanks Imre! I always love these off shore views the best.


----------



## Imre

16/July/2010

Dubai Marina Tallest block


----------



## Imre

21/July/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## SNAEK

its really wonderful view


----------



## Imre

30/July/2010

Dubai Marina , tallest block









By imre at 2010-07-30









By imre at 2010-07-30


----------



## Turbosnail

..


----------



## Piacensa

how much places are in dubai marina on hold...or are all places with projects under construction


----------



## droneriot

DAMAC Heights and Marina 106 seem to be in a dormant state. Same with the Marina Arcade and its accompanying Arcade Tower. Marina Sky Towers have thankfully kicked the bucket, so those plots are free. I think there are two more empty plots besides that, but I don't really remember.


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

The Torch and 23 Marina getting roof feature/spire, structures of Infinity Tower and Marina 101 have topped out recently 
and core of Princess Tower only needs 2-3 more levels. 

by Fabb, 
posted on 23/August/2010 in the Dubai section:










The other two supertalls of this generation are (almost) not visible here: 
Ocean Heights is almost completed, Elite Residences instead has about a dozen floors to go.


----------



## wms15

Towers, beautiful and proud


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

Florentyna Parker on 6th hole on the Dubai Ladies Masters at The Emirates Golf Club. What an inspiring panorama for sports, with six supertalls in a row! Looks if she might smash some windows over there by hitting a perfect drive... ;-)

09/December/2010 by Stephen Hindley on newshopper.sulekha.com:


----------



## KillerZavatar

cant wait for a new diagram by culwalla x) and of course pictures by imre, although he aint in dubai right now


----------



## Munwon

Sorry I cound't find the Pentominium thread....
Here is an update from 234Sale from yesterday..... Lots of progress and workers!!!
http://www.skyscraperlist.com/showthread.php?470-PENTOMINIUM-120F-Res-516m/page2


----------



## Imre

26/January/2011

Dubai Marina, tallest block


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

the marina block isnt really nice much ugly towers.


----------



## no_gods

Imre is back :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oli83

@Imre: Is this just a short stop in Dubai or do you stay there for the next time?

The forum desperately needs your updates! (nevertheless thanks to all the others who live in Dubai and take pics)


----------



## MattToronto

I'm surprised at the lack of progress between the pics in August to late December. I assume lot's of interior work has been going on, but the Torch essentially has taken that long to almost complete it's spire! I guess even Dubai slows down :lol:


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

^^ Reeeeeaaaaally?  
In fact many slowdowns have happened, especially after the finance crises in autumn 2008, forcing developers to align construction speed to the current budget. So most of the Dubai supertalls have had phases of visible stagnation.

For example, Marina 101 and Infinity Tower were rising very fast in 2009 and early 2010, but not much has happened during the last 6 months. Now Elite Resindence and Pentominium are among the fastest around, but those had some slow times in earlier stages, too. You never know which towers will move forward fast and which not - but this is quite suspenseful to watch. opcorn:

And as to [email protected]:
:dance:


----------



## Imre

no_gods said:


> Imre is back :banana::banana::banana:





oli83 said:


> @Imre: Is this just a short stop in Dubai or do you stay there for the next time?
> 
> The forum desperately needs your updates! (nevertheless thanks to all the others who live in Dubai and take pics)





Dan Hochhaus said:


> And as to [email protected]:
> :dance:


Thanks, I got a job in Dubai so hopefully I will stay here for long.

:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Imre said:


> Thanks, I got a job in Dubai so hopefully I will stay here for long.
> 
> :cheers:


that's awesome news  great to hear. we wish you good luck at the job


----------



## smarne

magnificent city!!!!


----------



## MattToronto

Dan Hochhaus said:


> ion.
> 
> For example, Marina 101 and Infinity Tower were rising very fast in 2009 and early 2010, but not much has happened during the last 6 months. Now Elite Resindence and Pentominium are among the fastest around, but those had some slow times in earlier stages, too. You never know which towers will move forward fast and which not - but this is quite suspenseful to watch. opcorn:


I didn't know that! Thanks a lot!  Dubai forumers are a lot less cheeky and quicker to the responses than the Moscow crew haha :lol:


----------



## Imre

KillerZavatar said:


> that's awesome news  great to hear. we wish you good luck at the job


Thanks

28/January/2011

Dubai Marina tallest block


----------



## no_gods

wow amazing pictures


----------



## jaceq

Hi Imre, we all were missing your pictures. Happy to see them again. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Imre

Thanks Jaceq

29/January/2011

Dubai Marina tallest block


----------



## Imre

03/February/2011

View from the Emirates Crown


----------



## Imre

03/February/2011

View from the Emirates Crown


----------



## ofismobilyalari

*soo good*

this is soo good.tnx for this supettall  Dubai is the best one


----------



## droneriot

They still have some huge plots to develop around the tallest block.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

New york Hong Kong Shanghai and Chicago will suck over some years......


----------



## MattToronto

^^ You're such a troll.


----------



## crskyline

"dutchsnookerfan" 's choice of words may be little bit offending, but at least he's partitally correct. New York and Hong Kong still have more skyscrapers than Dubai, but they don't look as impressive now, as some buildings are growing old and their skylines are not as concentrated as Dubai. 
As for Shanghai, even though it has many many highrise buildings, it has fewer skyscrapers (500ft +) than Dubai and its tallest building is much shorter than Dubai's tallest.


----------



## Langur

malec said:


> Just so people know, there are now *16* towers that have reached 300m. The next ones will be Marina 101 followed by Infinity Tower and then Elite Residence. After that who knows, maybe the spire on Al Attar Tower will get built. After that it's a long wait but the pentominium could be next.


So, nearly a year after this post, and where is Dubai now? 19 towers over the 300m mark? (I know Marina 101 and Elite Residences are over 300m now, and I assume that Infinity Tower is therabouts.)


----------



## Imre

04/February/2011

Infinity Tower and Dubai Marina tallest block


----------



## Imre

04/February/2011

From my friend penthouse, Trident Grand Residence

what a view


----------



## giovani kun

I love that pool can I come in visit ? :cheers:


----------



## KaZantiP

Imre why did you do not foto Damac Heights. Its u\c and 5 of the biggest in dubai and you dont make foto of this prodect


----------



## PrincessTower

Damac has it's own thread with pics, and there is hardly any visible change at this although lots of progress on the piling.

Also I believe nobody contributing photos here is obliged to post any of them, or maintain a complete list.


----------



## Imre

KaZantiP said:


> Imre why did you do not foto Damac Heights. Its u\c and 5 of the biggest in dubai and you dont make foto of this prodect


When the building rising I will have many photos.


----------



## Imre

Trident Grand Residence 

Palm Jumeirah and Marina view from the penthouse


----------



## Blizzy

crskyline said:


> "dutchsnookerfan" 's choice of words may be little bit offending, but at least he's partitally correct. New York and Hong Kong still have more skyscrapers than Dubai, but they don't look as impressive now, as some buildings are growing old and their skylines are not as concentrated as Dubai.


Despite being a fan of Dubai, I just don't see how one can say that there is anything "concentrated" about it's skyline, especially in comarison with the likes of Hong Kong. There are several clusters in the Marina area, a couple of buildings in TECOM, several kilometers devoid of towers, SZR, which is not concentrated, rather a single string of buildings, DBD, with huge distances between Burj Khalifa and the surrounding skyscrapers, and Business Bay with a random tower here and there. In the renders Dubai may be concentrated. In reality it won't be for long, long years.


----------



## Dubai_Steve




----------



## dutchsnookerfan

kay::cheers2::cheers::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## the man from k-town

i made a short movie of culwulla's dubai marina construction diagrams, enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU__lVdUTJ4


----------



## Imre

11/February/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Eric Offereins

crskyline said:


> "dutchsnookerfan" 's choice of words may be little bit offending, but at least he's partitally correct. New York and Hong Kong still have more skyscrapers than Dubai, but they don't look as impressive now, as some buildings are growing old and their skylines are not as concentrated as Dubai.
> As for Shanghai, even though it has many many highrise buildings, it has fewer skyscrapers (500ft +) than Dubai and its tallest building is much shorter than Dubai's tallest.


I don't agree. New York has over 100 years of skyscraperhistory and as a result of that a huge variation in building styles.
Not to mention the steet life which is not just for the rich and famous.
I will favor New York over Dubai any time. 

And size is not all that matters.


----------



## Imre

11/March/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

19/March/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

25/March/2011

Princess Tower,Elite Residence,The Torch, Infinity Tower


----------



## Imre

*Pentominium construction photos,Dubai Marina, 26/March/2011*










Album:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157626354806252/

:cheers:


----------



## Imre

01/April/2011

Dubai Marina, tallest block


----------



## Face81

From CNN....









Source


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Are their project on between the twisted tower and the cluster?


----------



## Blizzy

One more 100f 426m tower (ground works for a looooong time now), Damac Heights, and a street, separate the twisting tower (Infinity) from the block.


----------



## sakai

Munwon said:


> I did it once and didn't like it... :lol:


how did you do it i think you need to think outside the box and get expresso, steam that milk then dump your maple syrup in it and make maple flavor latte

then get high and enjoy it 

oh and dubai is pretty <- on topic


----------



## MattToronto

Would really suck as a buyer to have to look out your window every morning and see the on-hold Marina 101. Sea views for the win!


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

But i dont think damac heights will be constructed soon. And you cant built on a road. Well maybe it creates a nice effect that 1 tower alone.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Road ... what road? And the Damac Height it IS being constructed.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Ow yea they just started piling hmmm well thats fine.


----------



## AltinD

^^ They have actually completed more then half of it already, so 'just started' wouldn't be the correct description


----------



## Blizzy

AltinD said:


> ^^ Road ... what road?


The one between Damac Heights and Marriott.


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's just a side access road to the buildings, not a traffic road.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Sorry its to far for me to take a look.
How do later residents then come to it. It cant be temporary


----------



## Imre

Few supertalls here










http://www.airliners.net/photo/Emirates/Airbus-A340-313X/1892882/L/


----------



## Taller Better

*Ok, I have cleaned up the mess and issued an infraction. The next person to continue this type of arguing will receive an automatic infraction. These forums are for constructive discussion only.*


----------



## Martijn1

Hear hear!! let's talk about highrises and supertalls! Nice picture from the plane, what a building that Burj!!


----------



## Imre

02/June/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## tim1807

^^^^ Nice pics from the other side than usual pics.


----------



## Imre

03/June/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

05/June/2011

*The Torch interior photos*

*High floor 2 BR unit nr 05*










Album:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157626889047698/

*UNIT NR 06 (Guess who is the owner ?* :cheers:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157626764481475/

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Imre

10/June/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

24/June/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Langur

I was looking back through my Dubai photos, and was bored enough to compile this list of built and UC supertalls in Dubai...



*True supertalls:*

01) 828m Burj Khalifa = Built
02) 516m Pentominium = UC
03) 420m Damac Heights = Piling	
04) 414m Princess Tower = TO
05) 412m Marina 101 = TO
06) 395m 23 Marina = TO
07) 380m Elite Residence = TO
08) 363m Almas Tower = Built
09) 348m The Torch = Built
10) 328m The Index = Built
11) 376m Emirates Park Tower 1 = TO
12) 376m Emirates Park Tower 2 = TO
13) 333m Rose Tower = Built
14) 355m Emirates Office Tower = Built
15) 310m Ocean Heights = Built
16) 342m Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar = TO
17) 307m Infinity Tower = TO
18) 306m The Address = Built
19) 330m Al Yaqoub Tower = TO
20) 300m Dubai Pearl = UC


*Spire cheats:*

21) 317m (280m) HHHR/Blue Tower = Built
22) 321m (272m) Burj Al Arab = Built
23) 305m (261m) Emirates Hotel Tower = Built


The buildings are ordered by roof height as per SSP diagrams. However the heights I have listed are all offical heights. That's why the towers do not appear to be in height order, though in fact they are.

The ones I have listed as "TO" are where the concrete core is full height, even if there are still frilly crowns to be finished that will push the height further.

The ones I have listed as "spire cheats" (with true heights in brackets) are where the spire is a pole (and only the pole goes above 300m), but not where the top of the building is substantial and a continuation of the main form of the building (eg Infinity Tower).


----------



## Jonipoon

If I have to say my point, I personally think that the supertalls in Dubai Marina looks really dull.


----------



## Langur

I agree. They're almost as tacky as the Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai. Luijiazui's '90s towers are pretty tacky too. 

However there are some tasteful and attractive supertalls in Dubai:

1) Burj Khalifa
2) Almas Tower
3) The Index
4) Emirates Towers
5) Ocean Heights
6) Infinity Tower
7) Dubai Pearl
8) Burj al Arab

The Pentominium and Damac Tower look decent on the renderings. We'll have to wait and see how they actually turn out.


----------



## PrincessTower

Jonipoon said:


> If I have to say my point, I personally think that the supertalls in Dubai Marina looks really dull.


:lol: really funny how far you need to narrow down the area in this one city where you find supertalls look dull. it's pretty much one block, or one street corner. lol

If I have to say my point now, I personally think that the supertalls in Manhattan in the small triangle below Canal Street look really tacky. :bash: ..not really


----------



## cityfox

Imre said:


> 03/June/2011
> 
> Dubai Marina


whats going on there? any new plans on the way?


----------



## AltinD

^^ No new plans ... and with the slump in the real estate market, I doub't will see anything soon.


----------



## Gendo

PrincessTower said:


> Thunderstorm last weekend.


I ended up putting that photo on my debit card.


----------



## PrincessTower

Gendo said:


> I ended up putting that photo on my debit card.


man, I tried to get a custom printed credit card many time but always ended up with one of those standard ugly ones. wish I had this on mine, too...


----------



## Snake-Eyes

Gendo said:


> I ended up putting that photo on my debit card.


Like the photo very much it's not on my card but now it's surely my background


----------



## Imre

8/July/2011

Dubai Marina, tallest block


----------



## Imre

8/July/2011

Dubai Marina from the top of The Torch


----------



## cityfox

AltinD said:


> ^^ No new plans ... and with the slump in the real estate market, I doub't will see anything soon.



thx for the info. i was wondering cause the site is still fenced off.
they should build something useful for the pedestrians on that site, even if its temporary.


----------



## Face81

Anara Tower! Back from the dead! :eek2:



VCollaborator said:


> All renders have been uploaded by Flickr User liang_design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5925607661/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5925608987/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5926169564/



Looks to be atleast 600m, if not more!!!


----------



## thecityofgold

I love tall buildings, and I can appreciate that what Dubai has done is hugely impressive, but the photos above make the place look inhuman, ugly, and just not somewhere I'd want to visit.

It needs more variation, more greenery, more character.


----------



## GulfArabia

that was 2 years ago dude ^^^


----------



## droneriot

Are you talking to me? I am well aware that the plan is outdated, I only wanted to know the positions of the current towers and the currently free plots.

I'm still hoping they end up building that mall/"Arcade", though. I know it's still on ice/cancelled, but I think it would be a nice addition to the TB.


----------



## AltinD

droneriot said:


> Are you talking to me?


No, he's talking to Jesuz


----------



## no_gods

Imre said:


> 21/July/2011
> 
> Amazing view from the Sulafa Tower duplex penthouse
> 
> ...


Amazing :nuts:

I can't wait to see the view from Pentominium's top :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## kanye

05 August 2011









by imcsweeney


----------



## Dancing Banana

^^ tallest block - one of a kind in the world..
ive always wondered how several supertalls would look very close together.  even if im not a fan of the concept of dubai at all, im thankful for that, satisfies the child in me hehe


----------



## PrincessTower

^^well, it's not all negative having them standing close together. Walking through the street between them is just amazing. Once the construction dust and dirt is gone, and cafes open down in the street, this is going to be one of my favorite places to sit down and have a coffee.

The sea is nice, the marina is cool - but this supertall street is one of a kind.


----------



## singoone

It must be really amazing to walk through this awesome cluster of supertalls. :happy: I also like they are all alike to each other. :cheers:


----------



## rsepsot

Good lord :drool:


----------



## Imre

12/August/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## singoone

The unfinished Marina 101 destroys whole skyline IMO hno:


----------



## Mike____

kanye said:


> 05 August 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by imcsweeney


great shot! :cheers:


----------



## WonderlandPark

I saw this cluster and took this pic in Dec. 2009. It was impressive back then, but now, wow! Too bad about Marina 101.


----------



## Imre

19/August/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## WesTexas

looks crowded. Why did they have to build SOOO many supers right next to each other? looked good back in 2008 but over built now.


----------



## Face81

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I found this online today:











Source: http://www.kiwicollection.com/hotel-detail/grosvenor-house-dubai


----------



## KillerZavatar

marina 101 is really like a fly in the eye


----------



## Imre

9/September/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Sammo Haya

^^Simply because there are so many tall buildings in such a small area makes it seem like they are smaller than they actually are, I'm sure this place just looks amazing in real life.


----------



## Lion007

^^Skyline 10/10


----------



## lady gaga

I have to see that dubai has the worst supertalls ever hno: cuz they are pretty similers and the design is really boring not like shanghai or kuala lumpure or jakarta


----------



## Imre

23/September/2011

Dubai Marina tallest block


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

And here the Marina panorama from seaside... 

...18/September/2011 by ianpowell76. More on skyscraperlist.com:


----------



## djm160190

Was in Dubai last week - here is my contribution of photos. Hopefully you can see some new and interesting angles! 
I have to say although undoubtedly impressive in terms of height I found the supertall block rather stupid - many buildings block other buildings and excluding Infinity Tower they are all quite boring in design. Imagine buying an apartment and only being able to see another supertall a few metres infront of you...Furthermore the apartments don't even seem to be fitted out that nicely from the pictures I've seen on the Princess Tower thread. This supertall block is also only one component of the Dubai Marina which is HUGE. I could not believe how many building were there and also how quiet it was - what is the occupancy rate of these? The Dubai Marina mall was equally quiet. In the years pre 2008 crisis this masterplan may have been a good idea but now it appears to be a bit of a mistake - perhaps over time it will gradually get some atmosphere. 


DSC03623 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03637 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03633 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03642 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03536 by DJM160190, on Flickr 


DSC03646 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03648 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03657 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC03817 by DJM160190, on Flickr

BTW could anybody tell me the name of the tall (currently) black building towards the back of the supertall block?


----------



## Sammo Haya

^^ You mean Marina 101?


----------



## djm160190

^^that's the one! thanks


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

there are some great pictures here thanks for the tour

u got some nice fresh angles on the Dubai marina

i would love to hear your full impressions of the city

went there myself for the first time in march 2010 and it totally changed my life i finally got the confirmation that what might seem like a mirage in the desert. 

Really is is a fantastic city. IF you love buildings skyscrapers crazy architecture general crazyness and Motorsport/Offroad

Im Going down again in Christmas holiday and going permanently in fall 2012


----------



## no_gods

nice pics djm


----------



## PrincessTower

24-sept


----------



## Imre

24/September/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Пятница

OMG what is this building?
Is it taller than "Princess Tower"?


----------



## droneriot

That's Marina 101 and it is shorter than Princess Tower.


----------



## Пятница

droneriot said:


> That's Marina 101 and it is shorter than Princess Tower.


thx!


----------



## noms78

*Dubai Marina*

This was shot by my friend who is currently in Abu Dhabi. I put his 5mb jpg through Photoshop and this was the outcome


----------



## Imre

7/October/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Marco Polo

Most of them are so ugly... 

But the scale of them and density is impressive!!


----------



## Lawrence7

WOW... I'm speechless... Dubai proves that money cannot buy you class!


----------



## Kopacz

I might sound a bit "alienated" with my opinion but I have to say that Marina skyscrapers look amazing  
They have that "arabic" look that wouldn't fit anywhere else. It works both ways - all the glass-clad buildings that we consider futuristic or cool just would look out of place in Dubai.
That being said, the Infinity Tower is amazing, and the Pentominium will be great as well (it's on hold as far as I remember).
However, I'm concerned with the light exposure on some of the smaller buildings in the Marina - are they getting enough light during the day ? There are some pretty strict settings for that here in Poland that stopped quite a few high-rise development projects due to the bigger buildings overshadowing the smaller ones.


----------



## Imre

10/October /2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block shadow


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

^^ The block of long shadows has some advantages, too... for instance here you have some hours to play tennis without the sun burning on your head.


----------



## Imre

14/October/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

Nice night impressions of the superblock from last week... Elite Resindence, Princess Tower and Infinity Tower were still busy. 
And as for the lit Pentominium crane, "its on a life support system :cripes:", according to BRAMBLE.

11/October/2011 by Sebastian Opitz:


----------



## Imre

21/October/2011

Dubai Marina and pools of Princess Tower,Torch,Marina Heights,Mag 218


----------



## Imre

28/October/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## PrincessTower

yesterday....


----------



## PrincessTower

Ocean heights has new night light animation programming since a couple of days. hope there is more to come!


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

A propos light animation - the whole edge of Almas Tower's shines blue at night, no idea if this has got installed in 2010 or 2011. Looks glittering on this JLT view one from Jumeirah Island...

14/October/2011 by Amplesou from skyscraperlist.com:


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

PrincessTower said:


> yesterday....
> http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac210/PrincessTower/xDSC03704.jpg


Boat cruising around Marina with 3 young ladies... you ARE one lucky guy, PT! :nuts:


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Dubai is like the futuristic cities in the movies, its 2 much city :S


----------



## Face81

Imre said:


> 10/October /2011
> 
> Dubai Marina , tallest block shadow


What happens when Mina Seyahi decides to build it's own tower? It's going to block off the tallest block. That car park cannot be permanent......


----------



## Imre

4/November/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

4/November/2011

Sheikh Zayed Road


----------



## Imre

07/November/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

Princess Tower has taken the lead again with the dome and start of the spire, standing slightly taller than 23 Marina, Marina 101, and Elite Residence IMO.

View from the 63rd floor of Almas Tower,
07/November/2011 (at the latest) by amplesou on skyscraperlist.com/:


----------



## Imre

12/November/2011

Ocean Heighs , 1 Br interior photos, lobby,view










Photos here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157627985239163/


----------



## djm160190

Dan Hochhaus said:


> Princess Tower has taken the lead again with the dome and start of the spire, standing slightly taller than 23 Marina, Marina 101, and Elite Residence IMO.
> 
> View from the 63rd floor of Almas Tower,
> 07/November/2011 (at the latest) by amplesou on skyscraperlist.com/:


Best photo of the tallest block I've seen! It actually looks very dense here.


----------



## tim1807

^^ It is very dense. Unfortunately the view from Ocean Height's is towards the concrete structure of the Pentominium.


----------



## Imre

20/November/2011

View from Palm Jumeirah palace


----------



## Imre

20/November/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## tim1807

^^ Wow, a beautiful place to buy my villa.


----------



## PrincessTower

21-nov

Dubai Marina Night Skyline seen from the sea in front of Jumeirah Beach Residence. Panorama compressed to 1024 width.


----------



## Dandoon

waaaaaw

looks awsome


----------



## singoone

^^ awesome skyline kay:


----------



## sic!

Many of the suoertalls gonna be completed next year. Are there any new supertalls in the pipeline wich construction starts soon ?


----------



## o2cando

sic! said:


> Many of the suoertalls gonna be completed next year. Are there any new supertalls in the pipeline wich construction starts soon ?


DUBAI | DAMAC Heights | 420m | 1378ft | 85 fl | U/C

DUBAI | The Skyscraper | 330m | 1082ft | 66 fl | Prep


----------



## sic!

Not so much compared to what they have built the last few years :no:


----------



## Imre

25/November/2011

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Imre

25/November/2011

Sheikh Zayed Road


----------



## tim1807

^^Nice alternate cluster.


----------



## Imre

1/December/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## kanye

02 December 2011








by Gianmry1


----------



## Face81

Not sure if this has been posted before, but thought I would share:










Source: http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/116807903


----------



## Imre

16/December/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

23/December/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

24/December/2011

Dubai Marina


----------



## missionshak

What is the "twisty" building called?


----------



## Imre

missionshak said:


> What is the "twisty" building called?


Infinity Tower

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358434&page=106


----------



## Los Earth

Imre said:


> 25/November/2011
> 
> Dubai Marina , tallest block


Nice! this is a beautiful picture, probably the best one.
The rest are just clogged and cramped up.
Why don't they leave any space between buildings, in the other photos? :bash:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Are you saying the photographers move the buildings around to capture 'clogged and cramped up' pictures?


----------



## Los Earth

AltinD said:


> ^^ Are you saying the photographers move the buildings around to capture 'clogged and cramped up' pictures?


You misunderstood,
does the picture below show you what I meant?
They build the skyscrapers so clogged up together, that a hermit in the heart of this cluster will think its midnight, day or night. hno: (eventually dying from lack of light.) :lol:



Imre said:


> 1/December/2011
> Dubai Marina


----------



## Imre

01/June/2012

Dubai Marina , tallest block


----------



## Imre

11/June/2012

23 Marina , already handed over , people living there

Anyway , not good location, very bad access , no visitor car park, rude security , common areas still mess , still many workers there etc...Apartment finishing is good , great pools and podium area, huge lobby but still not finished.


----------



## Imre

*23 Marina Tower 3 BR apartment interior photos,pool area,podium, lobby , Dubai Marina *

11/June/2012










50 pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157630041644867/


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Great pictures thanks for sharing Imre


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ +1.....


----------



## kanye

13 June by Musaab Abdelrazig 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/musaab-abdelrazig/7184668167


----------



## lady gaga

^^wow that's something


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^Perfect Picture...missing DAMAC....!


----------



## Sammo Haya

^^When Marina 101 + 106, Damac Heights, Pentominium and the Infinity Tower are all finished, I will never think of anything better.


----------



## CxIxMaN

Not a single office building in that last photo? Are they all apartments only or dual purpose office/hotel/apartments?


----------



## AltinD

^^ In the entire Dubai Marina area there are only 2 office towers, and none of them can be visible on that picture (that shows not even 1/4 of the development). On the picture there are only 4 hotels (Tamani Hotel on the extreme left, Marriot Harbour Hotel in the middle with the round roof and 2 spiky spires, Grosvenor House 1 & 2 on the extreme right with the blue neon lights) and all the others are residentials. 

Another hotel is under construction (Marina 101, the tall black monolith on the background)


----------



## simms3

Dubai doesn't even look real to me. It looks like a city from a Sci-Fi movie created from CGI. All the buildings are so tall that without a level of lower buildings to provide relativity the skyline doesn't even look that tall in photos!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

All that's missing is some thick fog at the base to create that 80's sci-fi 'bottomless chasm' type feel!


----------



## sweet-d

Yeah hopefully it'll get better with time. It is a bit irritating seeing all these supertalls so close together.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

simms3 said:


> Dubai doesn't even look real to me. It looks like a city from a Sci-Fi movie created from CGI. All the buildings are so tall that without a level of lower buildings to provide relativity the skyline doesn't even look that tall in photos!


It looks very cool in person and its a fantastic and very special area and u can grasp the heights also then. and all of Dubai is definitely very sci fi. u can literally walk right out into the desert sand some places right by skyscrapers.


----------



## AltinD

sweet-d said:


> Yeah hopefully it'll get better with time. It is a bit irritating seeing all these supertalls so close together.


Are you saying they will move apart with time?


----------



## ikops

AltinD said:


> Are you saying they will move apart with time?


Are you saying they won't?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

ikops said:


> Are you saying they won't?


Id say he got a point they are very well Lodged into the Ground. 

And some are connected with the bed rock also i believe. and they werent just put up for the fun of it people are living in em.


----------



## PrincessTower

19-june

Damac Heights water level has gone down a lot the last two weeks


----------



## hater

is that a shark on last picture lol


----------



## snakeydubai

Super tall skyscrapers in Dubai
over 306meters (1000feet) 1-271

 

LIST OF SUPERTALLS IN DUBAI OVER 306M (1000FT) 1-271
Dubai City Tower 11500 ft 
Al Burj 5500ft WF
Legacy tower 5500ft 
New Mile-high tower 5500ft 
Nakheel Tower 5000ft NHT
One Dubai 4500ft JGC

New one km tower 4500ft 
The Pinnacle 2700ft PJ

Burj Khalifa 2717ft DBD
Park Square Tower 2695ft PS NEAR DWTC
Burj Khalifa 2685ft DL 
Anara Tower 790m NEAR M
Cn tower Dubai 790m DL
Dubai Towers Dubai - Tower 1- 750m L
Unnamed tower 720m DL
Meraas Tower 720m JGC
One Park Avenue 720m JGC
East Park Tower 700m JGC
Pentominium 700m M
Sun towers 700m
Business bay business tower 700m BB
Burj Al Alam 700m BB
Al Habtoor Tower 680m
Dubai Towers Dubai – Tower 2- 680m L
Park lane tower 680 M PS NEAR DWTC
Bin Manana Tower 2 650m BB
The Golden Dome Dubai 650m BD

Unnamed Residential Tower 600m M
Unnamed tower 600m
Asia Asia Hotel ~600m DL
Taipei 101 tower Dubai 600m DL
Petronas tower 1 Dubai 600m DL
Petronnas tower 2 Dubai 600m DL
Empire state building Dubai 600m DL
Oriental pearl television tower Dubai DL
Bank of china tower Dubai 600m DL
Chrysler building Dubai 600m DL 
Unnamed tower 600m JGC
Palm tower 600m
Trident Tower 600M M
Unnamed tower 600m
Hard rock tower 600m
DIFC Signature tower 600m DIFC
DIFC Central Tower ~600m DIFC
Unnamed tower MBRGC 600m
Unnamed tower MBRGC 600m
Unnamed tower MBRGC 600m
Unnamed tower MBRGC 600m
Unnamed tower MBRGC 600m
Unnamed tower MBRGC 600m







Dynamic Tower 
590m DIFC

Damac Heights 500 


Badriya Tower 500m


Burj al fattan 500m M

Canal point 500m DP

The Lotus 500M BB

Government Project 500m
Princess Tower 450m M
Marina 101 450m M
Dubai Towers Dubai - Tower 3 450m L
Lighthouse Tower 450m DIFC
Unnamed tower 450m 
Tanmiyat Towers 450 
Oasis Beach Hotel Replacement ~ 450 M
Marina 106 450 M
23 Marina 450 M
Emirates Park Towers 1 420m BB
Emirates Park Towers 2 420m BB
Cassells Tower 420
Cancelled Mixed Use Tower 420
Bin Manana Tower 1 BB 420
Elite Residence M 420m
Hard Rock Hotel M 420m
The Wave Tower M 410m


Almas Tower M 410m
Al Sharq Tower 410m SZR
Dubai Towers Dubai – Tower 4 L 410m
Unnamed tower 410m BB
Emirates Park Tower 1

410 BB
Emirates Park Tower 2 BB 400
Emirates Office Tower DTC + DIFC 400
Signature Towers 400m BB
Anantara towers 400m JLT 
G 400m
Emirates Hotel BB 400
United Tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m 
Unnamed tower 400m 
Unnamed tower 400m 
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m


Dos architect tower 400m 
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m
Unnamed tower 400m



One Park Avenue DIFC 400
The Torch M 360
Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower 360
Najd Tower 360

Al Yaqoub Tower 360
The Circle

360
The Skyscraper BB 360
The Index DIFC 360
Burj al Arab 360
Lamtara Towers 1 360m BB
Unnamed tower 355m

Emirates Towers 1 355m BB
Tower 1 in JGC (near One Dubai) ~350m JGC
Volante ~350m 
Al Attar Tower 342m NEW DWTC
The Torch 338m WF
Rose Rotana Suites 333m DIFC
Dubai Eiffel Tower 330m DL
Infinity Tower 330m M
Dubai Eiffel Tower 330m DL
Infinity Tower 330m DL

The Skyscraper 330m BB
Four Seasons Dubai Festival City

330m m FC
HHHR Tower 330m NEW DWTC
HHHR TOWER 330M M
Da Vinci Tower 330
Marina Gardens M 330
Ocean Heights M 330
The Address Downtown Burj Dubai DBD 330
Emirates Hotel Tower BB 330
The Sky Hotel 320
Beachfront Hotel M 320
Dubai Pearl DP 320
Al Durrah Tower II AL 320
Dubai World Trade Tower 1 320m DWTC
Dubai World Trade Tower 2 320m DWTC
Emirates Crown M 320
Khalid Al Attar Towers AL 310
Sheikh Hasher Tower SZR 310 

Al Badi Tower AB 310

AL DURRAH 310 SZR 

The Hexagon 310 DIFC
I&M Tower M 306
Mövenpick Dubai Pearl DP 306
Sulafa Tower 306
Millenium Tower DC 
306
D1 Tower 306 DC
One central park 306m DIFC
Horizon tower 306m M 
Al Hekma Tower 306 M
G-Tower 306m DC
Desert Gate Towers 1 >306m DL
Desert Gate Towers 2 >306m DL
Desert Gate Towers 3 >306m DL
Desert Gate Towers 4 >306m DL
Asmaran Landmark Tower >306m 
Diamond Gate Office Towers 306 DIFC
Possible Supertall in DBD >306m DBD
Burj Park IV ~306m 
Nikken Sekkei Towers ~306m 
Meydan Tower ~306m DL
Unnamed tower 306
Meydan Tower (another one) ~306m DL
City of Arabia Tower 1 306m DL
City of Arabia Tower 2 ~306m DL
City of Arabia Tower 3 ~306m DL
City of Arabia Tower 4 ~306m DL
Dubai Waterfront Concept (OMA) ~306m WF
Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 1 ~306m NHT
Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 2 ~306m NHT
Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 3 ~306m NHT
Nakheel Harbour Placeholder 4 ~306m NHT
Lagoons Tower 1 ~306m L
Lagoons Tower 2 ~306m L
Lagoons tower 3 - 306m L
Lagoons tower 4 – 306m 
Arjan Landmark Tower ~306m 
Expected Project (Tallest Block) ~306m 
Expected Project (Media City) ~306m MC
Unnamed tower 306m BB
Unnamed tower 306m M
Unnamed tower 306m DIFC
Unnamed tower 306m BB
Unnamed tower 306m JGC
Unnamed tower 306m JGC
Unnamed tower 306m M
Unnamed tower 306m BB
Unnamed tower 306m JGC
Unnamed tower 306m DL
Unnamed tower 306m DL
Unnamed tower306m DL
Park gate towers, tower 1 306m JGC
Park gate towers , tower 2 306m JGC
Park gate towers, tower 3 306m JGC


----------



## snakeydubai

cool hay


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

sorry dude but that list is a mess with very much wrong info regarding heights. 

And very many of the towers was envisioned and proposed before the Financial crackdown and will very likely never be realised.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Amazing how so many 400m towers are unnamed.


----------



## AltinD

Snakey, stop posting that bunch of stuff over and over again.


----------



## kanye

15 July by kazakov.o








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580558150


----------



## snakeydubai

INFERNAL ELF said:


> sorry dude but that list is a mess with very much wrong info regarding heights.
> 
> And very many of the towers was envisioned and proposed before the Financial crackdown and will very likely never be realised.


^^
i may have done them to tall but the bk was only sposty be 2200 ft but it was taaler inthe end because it was cept a secret so i think some of the other tower will be like that and i was not sare on all of the higts
some looked taller than they were and i may have made too tall

but next time i wiil trie to fix it


----------



## Imre

*Dubai Marina , JLT and Palm Jumeirah photos from the Princess Tower 97th floor*

01/October/2012










Photos here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157631668574822/


----------



## Azrain98

*+1*



hater said:


> is that a shark on last picture lol


^^ agreed is that shark ? :nuts:


----------



## AltinD

^^ It was a prank from the photographer


----------



## orange boy

Interesting video! There are many new supertalls, around BK.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
one looks like 400m+!


----------



## patrykus

Now what's left is waiting for the nearest citiscape for more details :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini

Dubai's amazing. Many supertalls








http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/04/02/article-2123992-126EFC85000005DC-457_964x453.jpg


----------



## The-King

*Current Situation in Dubai*

I decided to bring this thread back to life and made an updated list of what's happening in Dubai right now with all those proposals lately.

Enjoy :cheers:

*Completed*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
Burj Khalifa                               [B]828[/B] m
Princess Tower                             [B]413[/B] m
23 Marina                                  [B]393[/B] m
Elite Residence                            [B]381[/B] m
Almas Tower                                [B]363[/B] m
JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai Tower 1    [B]355[/B] m
JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai Tower 2    [B]355[/B] m
Emirates Office Tower                      [B]355[/B] m
The Torch                                  [B]337[/B] m
Rose Tower                                 [B]333[/B] m
Al Yaquob Tower                            [B]328[/B] m
The Index                                  [B]328[/B] m
Burj Al Arab                               [B]321[/B] m
Blue Tower (HHHR Tower)                    [B]317[/B] m
Ocean Heights                              [B]310[/B] m
Emirates Hotel Tower                       [B]309[/B] m
Cayan Tower                                [B]306[/B] m
The Address Downtown Dubai                 [B]306[/B] m

*U/C*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
Marina 106                                 [B]445[/B] m
Marina 101                                 [B]427[/B] m
The Address - The BLVD                     [B]368[/B] m
Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower           [B]342[/B] m
Damac Residenze                            [B]335[/B] m
The Address - Fountain Views III           [B]329[/B] m
Al Habtoor City Residential Tower 1        [B]300[/B] m
Al Habtoor City Residential Tower 2        [B]300[/B] m

*Preparation/Ground Work*s


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
Entisar Tower                              [B]520[/B] m
Arabtec P17                                [B]369[/B] m
The Skyscraper                             [B]330[/B] m

*On Hold*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
The Pentominium                            [B]516[/B] m
Dubai Pearl                                [B]300[/B] m

*Recent Proposals*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
Burj 2020                                  [B]541+[/B] m
RP One                                     [B]450+[/B] m
Business Bay Tower 1                       [B]365[/B] m
Business Bay Tower 2                       [B]365[/B] m
Al Wasl Tower                              [B]300+[/B] m
One Za'abeel Tower 1                       [B]300+[/B] m
One Za'abeel Tower 2                       [B]300+[/B] m

*Unofficial Proposals*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
AW Rostamani Business Bay Tower            [B]485[/B] m
Hypar Tower                                [B]400+[/B] m
Marina District Dubai                      [B]300+[/B] m


----------



## Gabriel900

Great update King :cheers: In summary Dubai is the city of supertalls! No other city can beat or come close to what Dubai achieved! not now nor in the foreseeable future.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Thank you for helping us, help you, help us all :cheers:


----------



## fussbalex

i have two questions. first one: when i was in dubai i walked by the HHHR tower and i remember a big sign on the tower which said "Blue Tower" so whats the current name of the tower ? 

second one : isnt the One Za'abeel proposal one with 2 x 300m+ ?


----------



## The-King

first question: haven't been in dubai myself for some time now, so I dont know about recent name changes

second question: yes you are right, I will correct that one


----------



## AltinD

fussbalex said:


> i have two questions. first one: when i was in dubai i walked by the HHHR tower and i remember a big sign on the tower which said "Blue Tower" so whats the current name of the tower ?
> 
> second one : isnt the One Za'abeel proposal one with 2 x 300m+ ?


1. The latter

2. Yes


----------



## The-King

fixed that one


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Also, The Skyscraper is U/C. 


"U/C"...


----------



## The-King

well, I dont really feel comfortable putting it as U/C.

To be honest I wanted to put it as on hold since it is basically not progressing at all, I will put it as U/C when it has reached ground level and there is visible progress on this thing after all.


----------



## SkyLinePana




----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ INDEED A SPECTACULAR VIDEO....!


----------



## DubaiM

* Here's a list of all current supertalls in Dubai -
completed [C], under construction [UC] and proposed/preperation [P]




[C] 1. Burj Khalifa - 828m










[P] Burj 2020 - 541m+

-No render-


[P] 3. Entisar Tower - 520m











[UC] 4. 106 Tower - 445m











[UC] 5. Marina 101 - 427m











[C] 6. Princess Tower - 413m











[C] 7. 23 Marina - 393m











[C] 8. Elite Residence - 380m











[UC] 9. Arabtec Tower - 369m











[UC] 10. The Address The BLVD - 368m











[P] 11. Business Bay Towers 1 & 2 - 365m x2










[C] 13. Almas Tower - 360m











[C] 14. JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai 1 & 2 - 355m x2











[C] 16. Emirates Tower One - 355m











[C] 17. The Torch - 352m











[UC] 18. Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower - 342m











[UC] 19. Damac Residence - 335m











[C] 20. Rose Rayhaan by Rotana - 333m











[UC] 21.The Skyscraper - 330m











[UC] 22.The Address Residence Fountain Views III - 329m











[C] 23. Al Yaqoub Tower - 328m











[C] 24. The Index - 326m











[C] 25. Burj Al Arab - 321m











[C] 26. HHHR Tower - 317m











[C] 27. Ocean Heights - 310m











[C] 28. Emirates Tower Two - 309m











[C] 29. Cayan Tower - 306m











[C] 30. The Address Downtown Dubai - 302m











[UC] 31. Al Habtoor City Towers - 300m x2











[P] 33. Al Wasl Tower - 300m











____________________________

33 supertalls until 2025 and maybe even more!
*

Puh... A lot of work


----------



## DubaiM

Besides, what is your favourite supertall (completed, under construction and proposed) of all shown above?


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> Besides, what is your favourite supertall (completed, under construction and proposed) of all shown above?


Thank you .. now DUBAI10000 enjoy discussing favorites here as much as you like


----------



## DubaiM

I just moved the discussion to this thread, where it fits better...


----------



## dreamax00

It's very difficult to choose as every project is different with its own style and beauty. I would say that my favorite completed is the Burj Khalifa. My favorite under-construction is The Adress - The BLVD, and my favorite proposed are the Business Bay Twin Towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

DubaiM said:


> Besides, what is your favourite supertall (completed, under construction and proposed) of all shown above?


For me burj khalifa plays in another league to any of the other projects. after the burj is marina 106 if it turns out similar to what the renders promise


----------



## DUBAI10000

I can agree with everyone above my favorite completed is probably the Burj Khalifa, if it looks like the renders Marina 106 will be my second favorite. I am really curious to see what Burj 2020 is going to look like.


----------



## CalibratedZeus

The Al Habtoor Towers remind a lot of early NYC architecture with a very modern twist, I love it. And Ocean Heights and the Cayan Tower are gorgeous, this is all ignoring the Burj Khalifa of course, which is just in its own category.


----------



## DUBAI10000

Ocean Heights is pretty nice too, yes. Al Habtoor has a great design but the height is not great.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Al habtoor has a design like a chinese residential tower. Those with like 30 or 40 floors, so I think with 300m it is already crazily tall for such a design.


----------



## The-King

@DubaiM you could also include One Za'abeel to your picture compilation


----------



## city of the future

Can we make this thread a sticky?


----------



## Gabriel900

According to this article released today, Emaar is getting ready to soon launch another supertall in the proximity of BK next to the Opera House :cheers:



> تستعد شركة إعمار العقارية خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، لإطلاق مشروع سكني فاخر جديد في منطقة وسط مدينة دبي الذي يحتضن برج خليفة، أعلى ناطحة سحاب في العالم. ويتكون البرج الجديد من 70 طابقاً، ويحمل اسم (فورت) ويضم حزمة شقق فاخرة من غرفتين وثلاث غرف نوم.
> 
> وطبقاً لمصادر (البيان الاقتصادي)، فإن الأسعار لم تحدد بعد، لكنها قد تتراوح ما بين 1400 درهم و1800 درهم للقدم المربع الواحد، بسبب نوعية الشقق التي ستقوم بتطويرها الشركة تحت عنوان العقارات الفاخرة. يطل البرج الجديد الذي يقع في إعمار بافليون على النافورة وسيكون على مقربة من مبنى الأوبرا قيد الإنشاء.


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh sweet :cheers:


----------



## The-King

on this image (right) the top of the higher tower can be seen










*I counted ~75 floors including podium and the top part*, so fingers crossed this might become the next supertall in DBK :nuts:


----------



## Scion

^^ Thanks for the feedback. I actually considered The Tower, Pentominium and the 4 Pearls, but decided to not include them for the time being.

I have put the Excel file on Google Drive, please feel free to edit and update it: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j5tj-VJMXweRFNoWoK2EPG5MW-mk5XKx6tvTYTnkSFY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ you did more than enough and I don't see how can I make it better. If I ever thought the list needed some updating and you weren't around I will def do it


----------



## The-King

I updated the list of Dubai supertalls; included recent proposals and updated construction status :cheers:

*Completed*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534013"]Burj Khalifa[/URL]                               [B]828[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381420"]Princess Tower[/URL]                             [B]413[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341366"]23 Marina[/URL]                                  [B]393[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487990"]Elite Residence[/URL]                            [B]381[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341341"]Almas Tower[/URL]                                [B]363[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425215"]JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai Tower 1[/URL]    [B]355[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425215"]JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai Tower 2[/URL]    [B]355[/B] m
Emirates Office Tower                      [B]355[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381118"]The Torch[/URL]                                  [B]337[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425284"]Rose Tower[/URL]                                 [B]333[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381101"]Al Yaquob Tower[/URL]                            [B]328[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341358"]The Index[/URL]                                  [B]328[/B] m
Burj Al Arab                               [B]321[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502746"]Blue Tower (HHHR Tower)[/URL]                    [B]317[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435149"]Ocean Heights[/URL]                              [B]310[/B] m
Emirates Hotel Tower                       [B]309[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358434"]Cayan Tower[/URL]                                [B]306[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341355"]The Address Downtown Dubai[/URL]                 [B]306[/B] m

*U/C*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=629936"]Marina 106[/URL]                                 [B]445[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435154"]Marina 101[/URL]                                 [B]427[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547315"]The Address - The BLVD[/URL]                     [B]368[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342226"]Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower[/URL]           [B]342[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488517"]Damac Residenze[/URL]                            [B]335[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743543"]The Address - Fountain Views III[/URL]           [B]329[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664844"]Al Habtoor City Residential Tower 1[/URL]        [B]300[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664844"]Al Habtoor City Residential Tower 2[/URL]        [B]300[/B] m

*Preparation/Ground Works*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1620825"]Entisar Tower[/URL]                              [B]520[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918745"]La Maison by HDS[/URL]                           [B]400+[/B] m 
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671213"]Arabtec P17[/URL]                                [B]369[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918771"]SRG Tower[/URL]                                  [B]350+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782096"]The Skyscraper[/URL]                             [B]330[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922696"]Immo Prestige Residential Tower[/URL]           [B] 320+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820878"]Forte Tower 1[/URL]                              [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754517"]One Za'abeel Tower 1[/URL]                       [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754517"]One Za'abeel Tower 2[/URL]                       [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918746"]WOW Hotel & Hotel Apartments[/URL]               [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801985"]Al Wasl Tower[/URL]                              [B]300[/B] m

*On Hold*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451708"]The Pentominium[/URL]                            [B]516[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558130"]Dubai Pearl[/URL]                                [B]300[/B] m

*Recent Proposals*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
[URl="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895543"]The Tower[/URL]                                 [B] 928+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842862"]Dubai One[/URL]                                  [B]711[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642846"]Burj 2020[/URL]                                  [B]541+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815938"]RP One[/URL]                                     [B]450+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664921"]Business Bay Tower 1[/URL]                       [B]365[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664921"]Business Bay Tower 2[/URL]                       [B]365[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923119"]Il Primo Tower 1[/URL]                           [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1923119"]Il Primo Tower 2[/URL]                           [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1895881"]Adventz Tower[/URL]  [B]                            300+[/B] m [B](unconfirmed)[/B]

*Unofficial Proposals*


Code:


[B]Name[/B]                                       [B]Height[/B]
AW Rostamani Business Bay Tower            [B]485[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790760"]Hypar Tower[/URL]                                [B]400+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804423"]Marina District Dubai[/URL]                      [B]300+[/B] m
[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851404"]Marina Gate[/URL]                                [B]300+[/B] m

my guess is at least 25 supertalls by 2020 and up to 35 supertalls by 2025, since a lot of projects are in early stages of construction now. Some of these projects won't go ahead but I still assume 35 supertalls is possible if no major economic crash happens until then.


----------



## Gabriel900

What's unconfirmed about adventz tower? it is a real proposal with a confirmed height.

Concerning ur number of supertalls prediction, this is the worst scenario


----------



## droneriot

Maybe he was thinking of Vicerory Jumeirah Village as an unconfirmed supertall.


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> Maybe he was thinking of Vicerory Jumeirah Village as an unconfirmed supertall.



I'm more concerned about wow hotel tbh! At least for viceroy we have a reliable source of being 300m+


----------



## The-King

^^ I put Adventz tower as unconfirmed because we only have a section drawing that shows 294 meters, but no official confirmation of the height and since it has a "low" number of floors we cant be 100% sure that they make it to 300 meters.

regarding Viceroy, I didn't include it in the list since I tend to trust the insider source we have that states the actual height is below 300 meters.

The chances for everything above 75 and close to 80 floors to be a supertall are very high that's why I didn't put unconfimred behind proposals like Wow Hotel.


----------



## KillerZavatar

no city can get even close to dubai in terms of supertalls!


----------



## King of Construction

Scion said:


> My list for supertalls and 200m+ in Dubai.
> 
> Please correct me if there are glaring errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I included 200-299m towers because all the info was already compiled and I thought let's not waste it.





Just to put this in perspective; in the year *2000* there were *only 23 supertalls worldwide*. 
If everything goes according to plan,* the city of Dubai* alone will have about the *double amount of supertalls * in 10 years:eek2:


----------



## city of the future

Can someone please make this thread a sticky?


----------



## Gabriel900

there is a new project consisting of a Twin 85-storey Hotel & Serviced Apartment Towers at Dubai Marina ... it is still to early to have a thread for it as in we barely have any info about it as of yet. 

Description goes like that: Construction of 3B+G+4 podiums+80 storey / Type A – 5 star hotel; Type B – Residential; Type c – Serviced apartments; Type D1 & D2 – pent houses and residential units connecting two towers

*85F connected twin towers!!!* sound like a huge project

https://www.venturesonsite.com/proj...tel-serviced-apartment-towers-at-dubai-marina
https://www.protenders.com/projects/twin-80-storey-hotel-serviced-apartment-towers-at-dubai-marina


----------



## Gabriel900

Ok guys I spent some time gathering all supertalls ever that were either proposed, cancelled or built in Dubai in one list and here it is what I came up with.

_Note: Most of the towers in the Cancelled section weren't officially cancelled by their respective developers so they still might come back albeit it is a very slim chance for it to happen.

On Hold section holds all towers that reached a specific stage in construction and stopped. (Piling included)
_


COMPLETED/TOPPED OUT:

Burj Khalifa 828m
Marina 101 427m
Princess Tower 413m
23 Marina 393m
Elite Residence 380m
The Address The BLVD 370m
Almas Tower 363m
JW Marriott Marquis Tower 1 355m
JW Marriott Marquis Tower 2 355m
Emirates Office Tower 355m
The Torch Tower 348m
Al Attar Tower 342m
Rose Rotana Tower 333m
The Index Tower 328m
Al Yaqoub Tower 328m
Burj Al Arab 321m
Blue Tower 317m
Ocean Heights 310m
Emirates Hotel Tower 309m
Cayan Tower 306m
The Address Hotel 306m

*Total: 21*


GROUND WORKS/UNDER CONSTRUCTION:

Entisar Tower 520m
106 Tower 445m
La Maison by DHS 400m+
P17 Tower 369m
Damac Residenze 335m
The Skyscraper 330m
The Address Fountain Views 3 329m
Immo Prestige Tower 320m+
One Zaabeel Tower 1 320m+
One Zaabeel Tower 2 300m+
Wow Hotel & Hotel Apartments 300m+
Forte Tower 300m+
Viceroy Dubai Jumeirah Village 300m+
Al Habtoor City Tower 1 300m
Al Habtoor City Tower 2 300m
Al Wasl Tower 300m

*Total: 16*


APPROVED PROPOSALS/PLANNING STAGE:

The Tower 928m+
Dubai One 711m
Burj 2020 660m+
RP One 450m+
DIFC Tower 400m+
Business Bay Tower 1 365m
Business Bay Tower 2 365m
SRG Tower 350m+
Il Primo Tower 1 350m+
Il Primo Tower 2 300m+
Adventz Tower 300m+
Marina Gate 300m+

*Total: 12*


ON HOLD:

Nakheel Tower 1000m+
The Pentominium 516m
Bin Manama Twin Tower 1 454m
Bin Manama Twin Tower 2 384m
Flame Tower 1 350m
Flame Tower 2 ~350m
Dubai Pearl Tower 1 300m
Dubai Pearl Tower 2 300m
Dubai Pearl Tower 3 300m
Dubai Pearl Tower 4 300m

*Total: 10*


UNAPPROVED PROPOSALS/VISION:

Dubai Vertical City 2400m
Zaabeel Enery Tower 1 500m+
111 Tower Downtown Dubai 500m+
AW Rostamani Business Bay Tower 485m
Hypar Tower 400m+
Dynamic Tower 388m
Sumo Tower 350m+
The Circle Business Tower 330m
Base Jump Tower 325m
Zaabeel Enery Tower 2 300m+
Marina District Tower 300m+
Dubai World Trade Center Supertall 300m+

*Total: 12*


CANCELLED:

One Dubai 850m
Park Square 666m
Anara Tower 655m
Dubai Tower 1 550m
Meraas Tower 550m
One Park Avenue 550m
Burj Al Alam 510m
The Lagoons Twin Tower 1 500m+
The Lagoons Twin Tower 2 500m+
Dubai Tower 2 485m
Burj Al Fattan 463m
Badriya Tower 415m
Dubai Tower 3 408m
The Lighthouse 402m
Al Habtoor Tower 400m+
Tanmiyat DIFC Towers 400m
The Wave Tower 370m
Dubai Tower 4 365m
Al Sharq Tower 360m
Signature Tower 1 351m
Four Seasons Festival City 320m
O-Tower 309m
Signature Tower 2 305m
Beachfront Hotel Tower 302m
Tatweer Tower 1 300m+
Tatweer Tower 2 300m+

*Total: 26*

Supertall Statistics:

- Project moving forward + Completed: *49*
- Project moving forward + Completed + On Hold: *59*
- Total Number of Supertalls ever proposed in Dubai: *97*


----------



## crazyevildude

Nice list, a shame most of the old renders are gone from those threads, but it's rather disappointing how many of the cancelled projects were really great designs - Al Sharq, Lighthouse, Burj Al Alam. 

A few others - 

Four seasons Festival City (320m) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292310

Beach front Dubai Marina (302m) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535769

Al Habtoor Tower (100F) - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356353


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Cool thanks I updated it :cheers: If anyone else can find other supertalls ever proposed for Dubai let us know I will add them.

I will see with other mods if it is possible to stick this thread and make something similar to what ZZ-II has.


----------



## Tupac96

Gabriel look at this, not sure if anyone picked up on it... I wonder if it is legit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651041&page=18


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Yeah it is added 

I found an old unique one: O-Tower 309m









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680872


----------



## Scion

21 Oct 2016 update:

Completed: 18
Topped out: 4
Risen above ground: 5
Digging: 7
Equipment on flat site: 6

Total: 40


----------



## The-King

^^ Nikken Sekkei is the architect for Forte


----------



## DubaiM

Great overview! You forgot the 1000m+ ''The Tower'' though


----------



## Scion

23/2/2017 update:

Completed: 18
Topped out: 4
Risen above ground: 4
Digging: 6
Equipment on flat site: 8












Major changes since last tally: 
1. Added Dubai Creek Harbour Tower. Although it is classified as "tower" and not "skyscraper" per CTBUH rules, the 55 floor occupied section in the blub stretches for more than 300m in height.
2. Removed Entisar Tower as it is on hold.
3. Removed 106 Tower as it is on hold
4. Added Address Jumeirah 2nd tower.


Address Fountain Views 3 will top out fairly soon, becoming Dubai's 23rd supertall to do so. The Al Habtoor twins will be next, then Viceroy Jumeirah Village some time later. 
After that there is a notable slump period, possibly no supertall topping out for an entire 12 months. 
All eyes are on the lead up to Expo 2020, where a glut of towers are expected to join the party.


----------



## SA BOY

19 nikken sekkei are architects


----------



## SA BOY

24 S residence Atkins are the architects


----------



## Scion

-- May 2017 update --

Completed: 19
Topped out: 3
Under construction: 5
Foundation: 1
Digging: 7
Equipment on flat site: 5

Total: 40


----------



## Scion

*-- August 2017 update --*

Completed: 19
Topped out: 4
Under construction: 4
Foundation: 4
Digging: 7
Equipment on flat site (prep): 4

Total: 42












Major change log:
- Revised Creek Tower's height
- Re-added Burj 2020 as prep
- Fountain Views topped out
- Re-added Il Primo 2 as prep


----------



## Scion

Dubai's *24th* and *25th* supertall: 

*Al Habtoor City Noura and Amna, 300m x 2*












Gabriel900 said:


> almost topped out .. yesterday by me


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Dubai's *26th* supertall:

*Five Jumeirah Village Circle, 314m*












Gabriel900 said:


> today by me


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Dubai's *27th* supertall:

*WOW Hotel, 336m*












Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Dubai's *28th* and *29th* supertall

*Address Jumeirah Resort, 303m x 2*












rnovikova said:


>


----------



## Scion

*Which of the following supertalls will be the next to rise above ground level, and become Dubai's 30th supertall?* :banana:
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*1. One Zaabeel Tower 1, 330m*












Burj Khalifa fan said:


> 23-1-2018


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*2. Forte Tower 1, 300m*












gevorika78 said:


>


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*3. Wasl Tower, 302m*












Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by me


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*4. Al Attar Skyscraper, 330m* :lol::lol:












Gabriel900 said:


> crane is up on site ... today by me


----------



## droneriot

My money is on Al Attar to become Dubai's 100th supertall. It'll be a great honour for the two workers.


----------



## The-Real-Link

droneriot said:


> My money is on Al Attar to become Dubai's 100th supertall. It'll be a great honour for the two workers.


Come now, that's two workers too many. Al Attar towers build themselves. Ok fine, one worker and his dog.


----------



## droneriot

Don't count the dog, it's guarding the Skyspiral.


----------



## Gabriel900

Can we appreciate the fact that currently under construction (not topped out) there is 17 supertalls in Dubai .. with many more in prep and approval stages.

Counting only the U/C and adding them to the total of current topped out/completed supertalls, it leaves us with a total of *40* by ~2020!


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

Building 26 is divine, a masterpiece. I love, what a great design ¡¡

https://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## Scion

-= May 2018 update =-

Completed: 22
Topped out: 3
Under construction: 8
Foundation: 3
Digging: 4
Equipment on flat site: 2

Total: 42


----------



## zeeron

Dubai is amazing. But I'm just wondering who is financing all these supertalls? 

Are the completed supertalls occupied? 

Are they profitable?


----------



## Scion

Now that WOW hotel has surpassed the 300m mark, there are a total of 16 supertalls in this single picture alone! There are more supertalls in this one shot than any other city's grand total on Earth!









screenshot from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMb5uRkcCHw


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ And the weird thing is, because Burj Khalifa is so ridiculously tall, all the supertalls in that picture look so tiny! :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ and Business Bay buildings look like Villas :lol:

We should not forget that in that pic alone there is 6 supertalls U/C .. which will make that area on it own with more than 20 :


----------



## Twopsy

I wonder if they can top Downtown Dubai with Dubai Creek Harbour. That would be great for every skyscraper fan. However there are still many empty plots in Downtown Dubai. Let's hope those two projects will not cannibalize each other too much.


----------



## Munwon

Also Opera Grand should definitely be a supertall.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725295&page=19


----------



## Scion

Long overdue update - April 2019

Completed: 22
Topped out: 5
Under construction: 7
Preparation stages: 6

Total: 40

The slow down in Dubai's economy and real estate sector is evident in this update. 3 previous projects from last year were dropped due to inactivity for too long, whilst only 1 new project was qualified to join the list.

By the time of Expo 2020 there should be approximately 33 to 34 supertalls T/O and Com in Dubai for visitors to bask in all its glory.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

As I've said elsewhere - but it's probably the most on-topic here - it's really interesting to examine the statistics of Dubai's supertalls. So many projects are proposed and initiated that there are really solid datasets on both successful and unsuccessful supertalls. CTBUH lists 63 supertalls in Dubai that got to the proposal stage or beyond, of which 40 made Scion's list above. Granted, the lists don't overlap perfectly, but Dubai builds so many supertalls that the dataset is big enough for the discrepancies to not really matter much. 

The interesting bit is where the successful and unsuccessful projects differ. The one parameter that stands out is their height. From the data, we can establish that 360 meters appears to be the practical feasible height limit for Dubai supertalls. While Scion's list of active supertalls has 7 entries above 360 meters, CTBUH's all-encompassing list has 26. It follows that there are 33 active supertalls in Dubai up to 360 meters tall, out of ~37 ever proposed. Supertalls up to that height have a really good success rate (the only acknowledged failures by CTBUH are Dubai Pearl, The Skyscraper and S Residence, although Scion counts a few more such as Ciel Tower and A Tower), while above 360 meters there are vastly more failures than successes. Of 17 proposed 400m+ projects, only three ever became completed, and the road to completion was pretty rocky too. Famously, Burj Khalifa required a big bail-out while Marina 101 stood dormant for years; luckily that one had progressed too far to fail like Pentominium did. 

The data provides a useful gauge for the feasibility of a project whenever a new thread pops up about a new Dubai proposal. Is it up to 360 m tall, there's a fair chance it will be built as advertised. Above 360 meters, it's more likely to be cancelled, even if it gets to the construction stage. 

Notably, all the existing 360 m+ towers in Dubai were initiated before the crash of 2009. The Address Boulevard looks like a notable exception, until you realize it owes the top 60 of its 370 meters to its large twin spires. Barring the spires, its height is just shy of 320 meters, which would make it the 26th tallest building on the list and not the 6th.

So yeah, Dubai builds an amazing quantity of supertalls, but it also has its limits. And because there are so many projects there, both successful and unsuccessful, we can determine that limit with some accuracy. In the current state of the market, it appears to be around 360 meters. This is taller than in most other cities around the world, as far as I can tell only New York City builds towers taller than that with some regularity.


----------



## The-King

where did you get the floor count and height for Harbour Point from?


----------



## Scion

^^ Counting the total number of podium levels, livable floor slabs, mech floors and crown decks on a render, then cross reference with the typical floor height of Emaar's Address buildings. It's a very rough estimate and will correct them when reliable info surfaces.


----------



## Guest

Scion said:


> Long overdue update - April 2019
> 
> Completed: 22
> Topped out: 5
> Under construction: 7
> Preparation stages: 6
> 
> Total: 40
> 
> The slow down in Dubai's economy and real estate sector is evident in this update. 3 previous projects from last year were dropped due to inactivity for too long, whilst only 1 new project was qualified to join the list.
> 
> By the time of Expo 2020 there should be approximately 33 to 34 supertalls T/O and Com in Dubai for visitors to bask in all its glory.


do you expect we may see some megaprojects after expo 2020 like the ones before 2009

its sad to watch this video hno:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKLBErbGi6o


----------



## Scion

^^ Looks like there will be a major slump after the Expo.

Even now everything (residential, office, hotel, retail) is oversupplied in Dubai, and the property prices reflect that. 

Dubai government itself has been slow at delivering infrastructure programs. Dubai Inc developers have been slow at delivering their projects. Everyone else is not building as fast as the previous boom periods. Although no one wants to admit, it seems like everyone from the top down is cash strapped at the moment.


----------



## Gabriel900

Market might be slow but won't reach the levels of 2009 ... Living in Dubai is very interesting .. it shows you how resilient it is, and how diverse its economy is getting by the month .. EXPO2020 effect is still uncertain, it might go both ways for Dubai depends on how Dubai milks it.


----------



## Guest

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If the "construction boom" AKA ''build it and they come" is going to end hno: i wish they end it with something Big maybe like 1000m skyscraper as reveal for jeddah tower or maybe even revive old projects like Nakheel tower and al burj and in the worst senarios just finish the Mrina 106 and pentominium and Wait until shenzhen Becomes N1 city with most skyscrpers in the world


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

wewillwin98 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If the "construction boom" AKA ''build it and they come" is going to end hno: i wish they end it with something Big maybe like 1000m skyscraper as reveal for jeddah tower or maybe even revive old projects like Nakheel tower and al burj and in the worst senarios just finish the Mrina 106 and pentominium and Wait until shenzhen Becomes N1 city with most skyscrpers in the world


In a sense, Dubai's skyscraper boom already ended with something big: Burj Khalifa. Of the ten tallest buildings in Dubai today, only a single one started construction after 2007: The Address Boulevard. And it's only in the top 10 because of its massive antennas, otherwise it would be somewhere around 25 on the list. If you go by roof height, only three towers in Dubai's top 20 began construction this decade: SLS Hotel (#13), DAMAC Heights (#14) and The Address Fountain Views (#16). Il Primo and AMA Tower are U/C and going to be in the top 20 too, but no higher than #9 and #17. 

"Build it and they will come" construction booms don't end with something big being completed. Not unless it's already in a very advanced stage of development. They end with the huge projects being cancelled because it no longer makes sense to build them. Look at Mumbai too, I believe their entire planned top 20 list of buildings by height are on hold or cancelled.


----------



## Guest

Kyll.Ing. said:


> In a sense, Dubai's skyscraper boom already ended with something big: Burj Khalifa. Of the ten tallest buildings in Dubai today, only a single one started construction after 2007: The Address Boulevard. And it's only in the top 10 because of its massive antennas, otherwise it would be somewhere around 25 on the list. If you go by roof height, only three towers in Dubai's top 20 began construction this decade: SLS Hotel (#13), DAMAC Heights (#14) and The Address Fountain Views (#16). Il Primo and AMA Tower are U/C and going to be in the top 20 too, but no higher than #9 and #17.
> 
> "Build it and they will come" construction booms don't end with something big being completed. Not unless it's already in a very advanced stage of development. They end with the huge projects being cancelled because it no longer makes sense to build them. Look at Mumbai too, I believe their entire planned top 20 list of buildings by height are on hold or cancelled.


No if you look at another angel if we include approved/proposed buildings there is /8 towers in the top ''10-15'' list anounced after 2007 ubai crek tower/meydan one tower/Uptown tower/ alpha towers/entisar tower / burj jumeirah/SRG tower/la maison by Hds/ and i am 100% sure this towers are delayed not for economical reasons but for a political reasons (Yemen/qatar/iran/saudi arabia/sudan/egypt) if we exclude oman all UAE nighbordhoods have their worst days so dubai is no longer a SAFE HEAVEN wich reflected to all its megaprojects


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

wewillwin98 said:


> No if you look at another angel if we include approved/proposed buildings there is /8 towers in the top ''10-15'' list anounced after 2007 ubai crek tower/meydan one tower/Uptown tower/ alpha towers/entisar tower / burj jumeirah/SRG tower/la maison by Hds/ and i am 100% sure this towers are delayed not for economical reasons but for a political reasons (Yemen/qatar/iran/saudi arabia/sudan/egypt) if we exclude oman all UAE nighbordhoods have their worst days so dubai is no longer a SAFE HEAVEN wich reflected to all its megaprojects


8 towers of which none have managed to come to fruition. 9 if you count Marina 106, whose construction began in 2009. It looks like work will start on the smaller Uptown Tower soon, but that one is still a long shot from the current tallest towers in Dubai, or the extravagant proposals. 

However, there are lots of towers in the 300-350 m range that have been built, so it's not like every supertall project in Dubai is doomed to fail. The cancelled ones have all been the biggest, most extravagant ones, and that's probably no coincidence. Megaprojects are still initiated and even finished, but only up to a certain size. Political issues would have stopped those too. I'm pretty sure the reason is economical. Beyond a certain height of a tower, the available floor space becomes too small to justify the construction costs. The parts of the building that costs money grow exponentially with height, while the parts that make money grow logarithmically. At a certain point, the tower is just too expensive to make back its money.


----------



## paaulo

any new diagram?


----------

